# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 10: SOS! 1 rat, 26 chats dt 1 blessé, 1 âgé, qq malades , etc! AVT VEN 9/03! (RP)

## SarahC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle







  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: _(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les consignes données)_*
**
* :: * A RESERVER DE PREFERENCE AVANT CE MARDI 6 MARS!!*  :: 

_
 Ces chats sont les derniers de la semaine 9. Nous ne savons pas s'ils sont encore tous présents.
Une réservation est possible encore demain matin, samedi, et sinon, lundi, ou mardi. 
Mais de préférence au plus tôt, car rien ne garantit qu'ils seront encore là sur la prochaine liste.
Certes, ils peuvent trouver par ailleurs, mais bon, restons prudents.
Si on peut leur trouver une solution valable, faisons le sans attendre._



*ENDROIT N°1* :

*1) Mâle 1 an brun tabby blanc un peu craintif 
**Manipulable*



*ENDROIT N°2* :
*
2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable
Alopécie sur le flanc. Tondu? 
D'après le véto, ressemble à une allergie aux puces, mais pas à de la teigne. 


3) Mâle, 1 an, bleu, un peu craintif*
_Ce n'est pas un sauvage, mais un craintif
_

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

***************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
*

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*

*************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-dur%C3%A9e-recherch%C3%A9es-sur-la-RP-au-del%C3%A0-topic-permanent?p=946243#post946243
*

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc    parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas    sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à    quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en    isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de    base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non vacciné,    etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la meilleure façon  qui   soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas    MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux, touchants,    parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la vie, mais que    rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie et de patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie" de    ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en    contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que certaines    chapeautent dans la France entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là    sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les miens, et    non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent simplement qu'on    leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui auparavant les a jeté    un jour à la rue....*

----------


## SarahC

*SI VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS   AIDER EN  ACCUEILLANT  UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE UNE PROMESSE DE DONS,   J'EN  RAPPELLE LES  PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

- Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
- *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
- *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*,     un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour  certains,    noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent  tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même     personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de sous, et on     ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore, achat de box, car qd     la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un chat, c'est "ça", c'est     ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

- Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
- Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
- On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis     d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non sortis     qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que pour la semaine     en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que chaque assoc ait, dans   la   mesure du possible, un petit coup de pouce, en toute logique, on   attend   que cela soit bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

- *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
- *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*,     car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les assocs ne     peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats n'intéressent     personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui     interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus     régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!*
Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter! Et     tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont des SOS   parmi   tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les     dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne pas     reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et pour ne pas     créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre assocs, il est possible, et     compréhensible que je retouche les promesses av votre accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
- Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en     demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de réception" de     don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,     c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par rapport aux     critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui     peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent forcément à     avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne serait-ce qu'avoir un     petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout de même!
*
Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je     donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez, et là     encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont tous en danger, et     le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y n'est pas celui que  vous    aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse "cette chance là", de l'air, et  de la    place dans les box, et pour conclure, je suis seule à répartir  les  dons,   car je suis un particulier, et que je ne privilégierai pas X  ou Y    assoc, mais les critères cités ci-dessus, et plus j'ai de dons  non    fléchés, ou reportés, mieux je m'en sors. 

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon     activité a été largement trop importante sur ces derniers mois et     années, je compte relâcher un peu la pression et déléguer tout ce que je     peux, et de plus en plus, donc si je     gagne du temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que les dons seront ET     envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus rapidement par les assocs qui en  ont    clairement besoin!_

----------


## Muriel P

:: HELP !!! Ne les oublions pas !!!! Il faut les réserver demain si possible !!!  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> HELP !!! Ne les oublions pas !!!! Il faut les réserver demain si possible !!!


Personne pour eux ? Ok, ils sont un peu craintifs... et le sociable ? Lui, il a le malheur d'être noir... Méritent-ils de finir dans un sac poubelle pour ça ? SVP, si quelque chose est encore possible pour eux, proposez !!  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Sachant que "un peu craintif" dans ce contexte ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont sauvages. J'aimerai bien y voir des êtres humains enfermés dans quelques m2 avec l'odeur de la mort sous le nez.

----------


## SarahC

Et je rappelle aussi que ds le lot il y a un sociable, un noir, oui, et qu'il n'est pas supposé avoir une teigne.
Tonte? Allez savoir. On a déjà eu des cas de chats opérés ou examinés, lourdés après.
Et cela peut aussi être une simple allergie alimentaire. 

Pour les flippés, on en a eu des listes comme cela, le contexte ne fait pas tout, mais joue bcp!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je recherche des FALD dans la région rhône alpes donc si vous passez par là, je peux vous chapeauter, n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un MP. Sans vous je ne pourrais pas aider comme chaque semaine et je veux continuer à le faire. Mais sans vous ça me parait compromis.

----------


## Rinou

Je serais dispo samedi matin pour du co-voiturage de la fourrière sud en direction du secteur Villemomble / Chelles par exemple.
J'ai 4 boîtes mais plus aucun sac.

----------


## fina_flora

sortie de l'endroit 1 samedi matin avec entre 4 et 6 boites et au moins 2 sac
possibilité de garder dans ma pièce de quarantaine en transit un ou plusieurs chats (1 pièce=1 endroit) pour le week end 
 ::  *travaux dans ma pièce de quarantaine lundi 12 mars, donc transit seulement pour le week end*  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

Je suis toujours dispo en covoit transports en commun Paris Intra-Muros

----------


## banzai

moi le roux et blanc de flokello aurait dut rejoindre muriel , le weeck dernier ,cela n'a pas été fait donc j'espère que le weeck prochain , le covoiturage sera programmé  car je n'ai qu'une place en F.A

----------


## SarahC

Ok, donc si je résume...  :: 
*
ASSOCS POTENTIELLES:*

*- Chatperlipopette* _=> Si FA longue durée secteur Rhônes-Alpes trouvées_



* FA TEMPORAIRES POTENTIELLES:*

*- Fina Flora (91)* _=> en transit, pr le WE uniquement

_
*FA LONGUE DUREE POTENTIELLES:*

_En attente 
_
*CO-VOITUREUSES POTENTIELLES:*

*- Rinou* _(77-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 boites de transport_*
- Fina Flora* _(91-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 à 6 boites + 1 sac Ikea_

*- Lilly1982* _(en transports, sur Paris et environs)_


*PROMESSES DE DONS:*
_
En attente_

----------


## SarahC

ET ON RECHERCHE TOUJOURS UN LEG DE SACS IKEA, L'APPEL A SEMBLE FRUCTUEUX AU DEPART, MAIS FINALEMENT, AUCUN ENVOI:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-la-RP-!/page4

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui me concernant c est ca.

----------


## TROCA

On ne va pas laisser ces 3 chats en rade ! Ce ne sont pas des sauvages ; il y a un sociable avec des problèmes d'allergie qui ne pourront pas s'arranger en fourrière avec le stress de l'enfermement. Les 2 autres sont tout juste des craintifs sans doute comme les craintifs sortis les précédentes semaines qui, une fois rassurés sur leur sort, peuvent se révéler de vrais boites à ronrons. Alors qui leur donnera leur chance ?
Je fais un don de 30 avec reçu . Qui suit ?

Pour les sacs Ikéa Gueguee en avait acheté 20 à ma demande il y a quelques mois. Peut-être lui en reste-t-il à mettre à disposition des covoitureuses ?

----------


## Rinou

> Pour les sacs Ikéa Gueguee en avait acheté 20 à ma demande il y a quelques mois. Peut-être lui en reste-t-il à mettre à disposition des covoitureuses ?


Ca fait 2 fois que je vais en chercher au travail à Gueguee. Les sacs partent avec les boîtent et ne reviennent *jamais*. Pourtant j'avais demandé si ça intéressait d'autres personnes afin d'en prendre d'avantage. C'est saoûlant à la fin ... :: 
Donc je veux bien aller une dernière fois en récupérer (me dire combien en prendre et pour qui) mais c'est la dernière fois.

----------


## SarahC

Laisse. On se débrouillera. Les sacs n'ont pas vocation à revenir, car pr même pas un cent, difficile de courir après.
Pr les boites, j'ai envoyé un mail à tous les intervenants, je n'ai pas eu de réponse encore. Par contre, on voit cela par mail, pas ici, pr le récap des urgences.
Pr ce qui concerne les sacs, parlons en sur le lien dédié, afin de nous concentrer ici, uniquement sur les sauvetages.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pour les sacs comme je l'ai dis *il m'en reste 4*. Par contre je ne suis pas là ni jeudi ni vendredi. 
Donc si quelqu'un les veut c'est *soit demain*, *soit mercredi*. 
Je peux les donner sur Paris en sortant du boulot ou alors à ma pause déjeuner mais dans ce cas là il faut se retrouver pas trop loin de mon lieu de travail.
Sinon on peut en récupérer le soir chez moi à Champigny. Juste voilà prévenez moi si vous les voulez sur Paris que je les emmène avec moi quand je pars le matin.

A part ça, ce weekend je suis à Champigny donc vous pouvez passer en chercher ou je peux me déplacer sur Paris pour les apporter. 


Si j'ai le temps demain soir j'irai en acheter d'autres mais c'est pas sûr, car le Ikea ferme à 20h :/ (et souvent j'arrive chez moi à cette heure là)

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

**30  (TROCA) avec reçu
*
*TOTAL: 30 *

----------


## banzai

non sarah je ne ferais plus d'accueil , désolé

----------


## SarahC

> non sarah je ne ferais plus d'accueil , désolé


Ok, au temps pr moi, je pensais que ta première remarque ct pr signifier cela. 




> moi le roux et blanc de flokello aurait dut  rejoindre muriel , le weeck dernier ,cela n'a pas été fait donc j'espère  que le weeck prochain , le covoiturage sera programmé  car je n'ai  qu'une place en F.A


Je te retire de la liste du coup, no problem.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: _
(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les consignes données)_*
**
* :: * A RESERVER DE PREFERENCE AVANT CE MARDI 6 MARS!!*  :: 



*ENDROIT N°1* :

*1) Mâle 1 an brun tabby blanc un peu craintif 
**Manipulable*



*ENDROIT N°2* :
*
2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable
Alopécie sur le flanc. Tondu? 
D'après le véto, ressemble à une allergie aux puces, mais pas à de la teigne. 


3) Mâle, 1 an, bleu, un peu craintif*
_Ce n'est pas un sauvage, mais un craintif
_

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> non sarah je ne ferais plus d'accueil , désolé


Dommage, sans toi Maija n'aurait pas pu rejoindre Vanoushka. Merci pour ça.

----------


## banzai

je sais mais y a trop d'abus avec certaines assoc

----------


## fina_flora

> je sais mais y a trop d'abus avec certaines assoc


tu pourrais alors peut être faire des accueils uniquement pour certaines association?

----------


## TROCA

Pas de propositions pour les 3 chats restants ? Une association, un don, un accueil SVP pour eux  avant que la nouvelle liste n'arribve demain ce qui pourrait réduire leurs chances. Alors on se mobilise pour eux aujourd'hui pour être certains qu'ils sortiront vivants.

----------


## SarahC

> Pas de propositions pour les 3 chats restants ? Une association, un don, un accueil SVP pour eux  avant que la nouvelle liste n'arribve demain ce qui pourrait réduire leurs chances. Alors on se mobilise pour eux aujourd'hui pour être certains qu'ils sortiront vivants.


Pour l'instant non, et il est vrai que j'hésite à poster parfois le WE, car ils passent souvent inaperçus. C'est le "flot" des SOS du mardi qui relance....
Le souci est que le mardi, parfois, ils ne sont plus là....

----------


## SarahC

> tu pourrais alors peut être faire des accueils uniquement pour certaines association?


En effet  ::

----------


## TROCA

> Pour l'instant non, et il est vrai que j'hésite à poster parfois le WE, car ils passent souvent inaperçus. C'est le "flot" des SOS du mardi qui relance....
> Le souci est que le mardi, parfois, ils ne sont plus là....


C'est pourquoi il ne faut pas attendre demain pour s'intéresser à eux . Ils ont besoin de nous aujourd'hui. Tendons-leur la main pour avoir une chance de les voir dans les adoptés et sortis d'affaire comme leurs copains de galère de la semaine 9.
*NE LES LAISSEZ PAS TOMBER ! NOUS SOMMES LEUR DERNIERE CHANCE ET CHACUN PEUT FAIRE UN GESTE POUR LEUR SAUVER LA VIE. EN TOUS CAS ILS NE DOIVENT PAS MOURIR DE NOTRE INDIFFERENCE!*

----------


## Lady92

J ajoute 13 grace aux ventes sur le bazar! 
Je m excuse d avance, je sais que je vais alterer la presentation avec mon tel  :: 

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

**30  (TROCA) avec reçu
*
13  (Lady92 grace a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec recu si possible

*TOTAL: 43 *

----------


## TROCA

Toujours aucune avancée pour ces 3 chats ? N'attendons pas que les listes s'allongent ! *Mobilisons nous pour essayer de les sortir avant qu'il ne soit trop tard pour eux. Tous ensemble nous le pouvons !*

----------


## SarahC

Nous aurons les nouvelles listes ce jour, voire demain, selon, mais je pense que rien ne bougera avant.
On risque de ne plus avoir tout le monde dessus, à confirmer. Cela peut être une bonne, comme une mauvaise nouvelle.

----------


## Gaston

Si besoin de FA de transit ou FA de quarantaine vous pouvez compter sur moi......

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

50  (TROCA) avec reçu
**13  (Lady92 grace a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec recu si possible
*
*TOTAL: 63 

Modifié TROCA merci à toi*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*ASSOCS POTENTIELLES:*

*- Chatperlipopette* _=> Si FA longue durée secteur Rhônes-Alpes trouvées_



* FA TEMPORAIRES POTENTIELLES:* _

_*- GASTON ( 91 ) =* en transit ou pour quarantaine 

*- Fina Flora (91) =* en transit, pr le WE uniquement

*FA LONGUE DUREE POTENTIELLES:*

_En attente 
_
*CO-VOITUREUSES POTENTIELLES:*

*- Rinou* _(77-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 boites de transport_*
- Fina Flora* _(91-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 à 6 boites + 1 sac Ikea_

*- Lilly1982* _(en transports, sur Paris et environs)_

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  ::  :: *URGENCE pour ces TROIS SURVIVANTS toujours ENFERMES* ::  ::  :: 

Des maillons manquent à cette belle Chaîne... ASSOS, FALD ++++ et FA de tous types..... BESOIN DE VOUS pour que ces 3 gentils chats puissent REVIVRE... Ou VIVRE tout court!!! Les "craintifs"... ah la la, mais QUI ne risquerait pas de l'être LA-BAS??? Un jour j'ai eu la chance de sauver dehors un "craintif noir avec alopécie", le tiercé! Juste un bon matou qui était si effrayé de sa nouvelle vie de perdu qu'il en perdait ses poils par plaques!!! CES TROIS CHATS MÉRITENT VOTRE INTÉRÊT TOUT AUTANT QUE N'IMPORTE QUI! *SANS QUOI ILS VONT MOURIR* 
*

*

----------


## TROCA

Il ne tient qu'à nous d'inverser le cours des choses pour ces 3 chats qui ont RV avec la mort . Faisons en sorte de les ramener vers le chemin de la vie qu'ils n'auraient jamais du quitter. 
Tous ensemble essayons de reformer la chaine qui a permis de sauver tant de vies afin que ces chats se retrouvent bientôt dans la rubrique "sortis d'affaire" pour notre plus grand bonheur .
Il manque encore des FA longue durée. Qui se propose afin de boucler une piste pour au moins un chat ou s'ils ont trouvé une solution pour un de ceux de la prochaine liste ? On n'attend pas car leur vie peut basculer aujourd'hui et nous ne nous pardonnerons pas de n'avoir pas tout fait pour essayer de les sauver.

On ne baisse pas les bras.

----------


## chatperlipopette

La liste de l'endroit 2 est tombée, je la met.

----------


## Lilly1982

> La liste de l'endroit 2 est tombée, je la met.


Déjà? Ils nous gâtent depuis la semaine dernière...

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: _
(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les consignes données)_*
**
* :: * A RESERVER DE PREFERENCE AVANT CE VENDREDI 9 MARS!!*  :: 



*ENDROIT N°1* :

*1) Mâle 1 an brun tabby blanc un peu craintif 
**Manipulable*



*ENDROIT N°2* :

*LES DEUX ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE

2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable
Alopécie sur le flanc + Coryza. 
D'après le véto, ressemble à une allergie aux puces, mais pas à de la teigne. 

3) Mâle, 1 an, bleu, un peu craintif*
_Ce n'est pas un sauvage, mais un craintif
__Coryza léger
_*
LES NOUVEAUX

**4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
Coryza

5 ) Femelle 8 mois, noir, sociable
Coryza

6 ) Mâle 1 an, seal point, sociable

7) Mâle Castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

8 ) Mâle 7 mois, Brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

9 ) Femelle 1 an, noire et blanche, craintive.

10 ) Rat mâle adulte, brun et blanc, sociable et bon état sanitaire.*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'ai oublié y'a un ratou avec je modifie

----------


## chatperlipopette

Vous remarquerez que les deux anciens ont développé un coryza ( forcément ! )

----------


## TROCA

> Vous remarquerez que les deux anciens ont développé un coryza ( forcément ! )


*Donc URGENCE ++ pour eux car ANCIENS +CORYZA. On n'attend pas pour les sortir !POUR EUX !*

Dans la nouvelle liste *pratiquement que  des sociables ou juste un peu craintifs.*

Je rajoute 22 à mon don

----------


## TROCA

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

52  (TROCA) avec reçu
**13  (Lady92 grace a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec recu si possible
*
*TOTAL: 65 * 

*QUI SUIT ?           *

----------


## La Rainette

edit pr alléger

----------


## chatperlipopette

Quelle tristesse !!!!

----------


## KiaS

:Mad:  ::   ::

----------


## TROCA

*Le chat n° 1 a été retrouvé mort dans son box* 

Il n'était pas signalé malade pourtant ; Que lui est-il arrivé ? Pauvre petit père nous n'avons pas fait assez vite pour te sortir.
Alors il faut se dépêcher de sortir les 2 autres anciens avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.

----------


## Sév51

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :* 
52  (TROCA) avec reçu
**13  (Lady92 grace a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec recu si possible
20 *  (Sév51) * avec reçu*
*
TOTAL : 85 * *
**
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> *Le chat n° 1 a été retrouvé mort dans son box* 
> 
> Il n'était pas signalé malade pourtant ; Que lui est-il arrivé ? Pauvre petit père nous n'avons pas fait assez vite pour te sortir.
> Alors il faut se dépêcher de sortir les 2 autres anciens avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.


Ah been, comme d'hab, on ne saura pas, mais je le dis et le répète, on ne s'étonne pas....

----------


## SarahC

Je demande la diffusion en masse. Merci.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Edit pour alléger

----------


## bbpo

Je fais un don de 30 € avec reçu si possible, pour n'importe lequel d'entre eux.

----------


## SarahC

_J'inverse, pr plus de clarté, selon la chronologie.
Si La Rainette et Chatperlipopette veulent bien éditer leurs messages, on gagnera un peu de volume.
Merci bcp pr la mise en ligne! 
J'ai ajouté des  aux malades, car même si peu malades, vous aurez vite compris qu'il ne fait pas bon être malade dans ces lieux-là!

_

 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque  mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair  pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les  consignes données)_*
*


 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT JEUDI 8 MARS!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

*11) Mâle 16 ans, brun tabby, sociable +++
*_ A sortir vite compte tenu de son âge!_ 
*
12) Mâle castré 4 ans, roux tabby blanc, sociable
*_ Fracture des doigts!_ *

13) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ *

14) Femelle 1 an, noire, sociable

15) Mâle 1 an, roux tabby, sociable

16) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

17) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable

18) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

19) Femelle 1 an, grise blanche tabby beige, timide*




 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*
ENDROIT N°2* :

*DEUX ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable
*__ *Alopécie sur le flanc + Coryza* __* 
D'après le véto, ressemble à une allergie aux puces, mais pas à de la teigne. 

3) Mâle, 1 an, bleu, un peu craintif*
_Ce n'est pas un sauvage, mais un craintif
__ Coryza léger_ 



*LES NOUVEAUX:* *

4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
*__ *Coryza* __

*5 ) Femelle 8 mois, noir, sociable
*__ *Coryza* __

*6 ) Mâle 1 an, seal point, sociable

**7 ) Mâle 7 mois, Brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

**8 ) Femelle 1 an, noire et blanche, craintive.

**9 ) Rat mâle adulte, brun et blanc, sociable et bon état sanitaire.

*_MOINS URGENT QUE LES AUTRES POUR LE N°10:_*

10) Mâle Castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

> Je fais un don de 30 € avec reçu si possible, pour n'importe lequel d'entre eux.


  *PROMESSES DE DONS* :* 
52 € (TROCA) avec reçu
**13 € (Lady92 grace a fute : 3€, missclea : 4.50€, fleur33 : 5.50€) avec recu si possible
20 €* * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30 € (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*
TOTAL : 115 €* *
**
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Merci, dans tous les cas, si on ne peut ne pas flécher les dons, ça me va. 
Ils sont déjà discriminés par leur couleur, ou leur âge, et leur caractère, on va essayer de tous les sauver.

----------


## bzp

*MP de masse fait selon le rapport .*

----------


## babe78

nous pouvons prendre en charge des loulous si des fas se proposent au moins pour un mois ou deux en rp, ou en longue durée sur toute la france

----------


## shany

Nous pouvons prendre ces 2 là:
*
5 ) Femelle 8 mois, noir, sociable
Coryza

6 ) Mâle 1 an, seal point, sociable*

----------


## TanjaK

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :* 
52 € (TROCA) avec reçu
**13 € (Lady92 grace a fute : 3€, missclea : 4.50€, fleur33 : 5.50€) avec recu si possible
20 €* * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30 € (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15€* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*
TOTAL : 130 €* *
**
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*ASSOCS POTENTIELLES:*

*- Chatperlipopette  =* _Si FA longue durée secteur Rhônes-Alpes trouvées_


- *Babe78 =*  si FA longue durée de 1 ou 2 mois sur la RP ou si FALD dans toute la France.

* FA TEMPORAIRES POTENTIELLES:* _

_*- GASTON ( 91 ) =* en transit ou pour quarantaine 

*- Fina Flora (91) =* en transit, pr le WE uniquement

*FA LONGUE DUREE POTENTIELLES:*

_En attente 
_
*CO-VOITUREUSES POTENTIELLES:*

*- Rinou* _(77-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 boites de transport_*
- Fina Flora* _(91-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 à 6 boites + 1 sac Ikea_

*- Lilly1982* _(en transports, sur Paris et environs)_[/QUOTE]

----------


## TROCA

> nous pouvons prendre ces 2 là:
> *
> 5 ) femelle 8 mois, noir, sociable
> coryza
> 
> 6 ) mâle 1 an, seal point, sociable*


Chaperli a rajouter au récap "associations potentielles.
Qui aidera Babe et Shany à sortir des chats ?

Personne pour le papy de 16 ans ultra sociable ? Il ne va pas faire long feu en fourrière . Il y a encore un blessé (fracture des doigts) ne le laissons pas souffrir !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

* 
52  (TROCA) avec reçu
**13  (Lady92 grace a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec recu si possible
20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*
TOTAL : 140 * *
*
*
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je peux potentiellement covoiturer dimanche en transports en commun Zone 1 à 4

----------


## SarahC

> Chaperli a rajouter au récap "associations potentielles.
> Qui aidera Babe et Shany à sortir des chats ?
> 
> Personne pour le papy de 16 ans ultra sociable ? Il ne va pas faire long feu en fourrière . Il y a encore un blessé (fracture des doigts) ne le laissons pas souffrir !


Shany semble avoir ses FA si je ne comprends pas de travers. 

Pour Babe78, il faut des FA d'un mois.

----------


## SarahC

Le chat âgé ne fera clairement pas long feu, ça c'est une évidence, je vous rappelle que les chats des mois passés sont rares à être sortis "vivants plus de 3 jours"...
Plus on traine, moins il a de chances de se sortir indemne de ce passage....

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Shany semble avoir ses FA si je ne comprends pas de travers. 
> 
> Pour Babe78, il faut des FA d'un mois.


Oui c est ca.

----------


## SarahC

Je retire donc 5 et 6. 
Pas besoin de FA de quarantaine, on est bon? 
Merci de confirmer. 
Vous pensez les sortir samedi, Shany?
Si oui, peut-on en profiter pour vous en mettre en plus, selon destinations de co-voit?

----------


## shany

on sort les chats jeudi car on a une personne qui peut aller à la fourrière ce jour là en début d'après midi

----------


## SarahC

> on sort les chats jeudi car on a une personne qui peut aller à la fourrière ce jour là en début d'après midi


Et ils sont déjà sortants à cette date?
Selon urgence, elle passe par où? Je suppose qu'il est possible d'y glisser au moins une caisse?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Sarah : tu peux remettre à jour la liste, je t'envoies les modifs.

----------


## bzp

J'ai PEUT ETRE une fa pour le vieux chat de 16 ans , dans le 67 . Je donne le numéro de téléphone de qui à cette dame ? Elle a pas mal de questions à poser concernant les conditions pour être fa et si les frais véto sont pris en charge etc ... Plutôt que de dire des bêtises , je voudrai lui donner le numéro de téléphone d'une personne gérant le sos .


je dois bientôt partir en voiture , mon numéro de tél où m'envoyer le contact , que je transmette le plus vite possible : 0620642073 .

----------


## chatperlipopette

Transmets les coordonnées de cette dame en MP à SarahC. Ce serait bien pour ce loulou.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Sarah : tu peux remettre à jour la liste, je t'envoies les modifs.


 Je le fais, 6 chats se rajoutent à l'endroit 2.

----------


## bzp

> Transmets les coordonnées de cette dame en MP à SarahC. Ce serait bien pour ce loulou.


Fait , je lui ai donné le numéro de tél de la fille de la dame qui se propose comme fa  ::

----------


## shany

oui ils sont sortant jeudi ces 2 là, et on y va pour 2 autres samedi aussi.

----------


## girafe

Faut il faire un post pour le rat?
ici il passera peut être un peu inaperçu
*9 ) Rat mâle adulte, brun et blanc, sociable et bon état sanitaire.

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque  mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair  pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les  consignes données)

_*DE 11 A 16 les nouveaux venus !!!! Ben oui on en a pas assez !*


 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT JEUDI 8 MARS!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

*17) Mâle 16 ans, brun tabby, sociable +++
*_ A sortir vite compte tenu de son âge!_ 
*
18) Mâle castré 4 ans, roux tabby blanc, sociable
*_ Fracture des doigts!_ *

19) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ *

20) Femelle 1 an, noire, sociable

21) Mâle 1 an, roux tabby, sociable

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

25) Femelle 1 an, grise blanche tabby beige, timide*




 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*
ENDROIT N°2* :

*DEUX ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable         A SORTIR EN PRIORITE
*__ *Alopécie sur le flanc + Coryza* __* 
D'après le véto, ressemble à une allergie aux puces, mais pas à de la teigne. 

3) Mâle, 1 an, bleu, un peu craintif       A SORTIR EN PRIORITE*
_Ce n'est pas un sauvage, mais un craintif
__ Coryza léger_ 



*LES NOUVEAUX:* *

4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable    * *A SORTIR EN PRIORITE
*__ *Coryza* __*

7 ) Mâle 7 mois, Brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

**8 ) Femelle 1 an, noire et blanche, craintive.

**9 ) Rat mâle adulte, brun et blanc, sociable et bon état sanitaire.

*_MOINS URGENT QUE LES AUTRES POUR LE N°10 et 11:_*

10) Mâle Castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

11 ) Mâle 2 ans, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, craintif sortant le 10/03

12 ) Mâle 7 mois brun tabby, un peu craintif, fuit ( normal non ? )
13 ) Femelle 10 mois, noir roux et blanc, poils mi long, sociable 
12 et 13 sont ensemble et sortant le 10/03

14 ) Mâle 6 mois, tabby roux, poils mi longs, sociable
Lui est en attente pour le moment pourquoi ? Je ne sais pas

15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable sortant le 10/03

16 ) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive sortant le 10/03
*



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## fina_flora

chatperli, y a deux fois de 11 à 16 !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oops je modifie de suite

----------


## fina_flora

> Oops je modifie de suite


on va peut être devoir changer de tactique et appeler l'endroit 1, l'endroit A et l'endroit 2 serait transformé en endroit B
et comme cela après, on dirait 1A ou 1B

----------


## SarahC

Non non, on s'en fout, on a endroit un et deux, les numéros, on s'en tape, du moment qu'on sait que c eutha jeudi ou vendredi, c cela qui importe.

Par contre, 4 des chats de l'endroit 2 sont en "priorités" de sortie, en gros, si sortent pas, terminé. 

Pas le temps de les pointer, je dois quitter le net pr au moins 2-3h. A+ et merci à tous!

----------


## shany

Ceux là on les réserve aussi en plus des 2 autres
*12 ) Mâle 7 mois brun tabby, un peu craintif, fuit ( normal non ? )
13 ) Femelle 10 mois, noir roux et blanc, poils mi long, sociable 
12 et 13 sont ensemble et sortant le 10/03*

le n°14 ne peut être réservé car il y a un adoptant direct pour lui

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Faut il faire un post pour le rat?
> ici il passera peut être un peu inaperçu
> *9 ) Rat mâle adulte, brun et blanc, sociable et bon état sanitaire.
> 
> *


Oui peut être en mettant dans le post le lien d'ici pour éviter toutes diffusions sur d'autres sites non autorisés. Demande en MP à Sarah si faisable ou pas.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Non non, on s'en fout, on a endroit un et deux, les numéros, on s'en tape, du moment qu'on sait que c eutha jeudi ou vendredi, c cela qui importe.
> 
> Par contre, 4 des chats de l'endroit 2 sont en "priorités" de sortie, en gros, si sortent pas, terminé. 
> 
> Pas le temps de les pointer, je dois quitter le net pr au moins 2-3h. A+ et merci à tous!


Je pointe les PRIORITES

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'aime autant vous dire que pour les 2 anciens notés en priorité la fin est plus que proche !!!!! Personne pour les sortir ? Qu'est ce qu'ils ont de moins que les autres ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

* 
52  (TROCA) avec reçu
**13  (Lady92 grace a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec recu si possible
20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*
TOTAL : 140 * *
*
*
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## Lady92

Qui pour les 3 urgences?  :: 
On ne va pas les laisser mourir sans rien faire  :: 
ils sont aussi beaux que les autres! 
2 sont indiques sociables, ce qui dans le contexte fourriere signifie ultra mega sociable.
le 3eme est bleu (=gris) probablement un beau chartreux, ils ont du succes normallement les bleus, pourquoi celui ci n interesse personne? Parce qu il est indique 'un peu craintif' ? Ca veut juste dire qu il a peur le pauvre  :: 
Ma minette, super ultra sociable, quand je l ai deposee un matin chez le veto pour ne l a recuperer que le soir... ressemblait a ces minous en fourriere, recroquevillee au fond de sa cage, les oreilles couchees... et pourtant il n existait pas de minette plus avenante que la mienne... et elle n etait pas en fourriere, juste chez le veto pour une petite 10aine d heures!
 ::  aidez les

----------


## Ibis

Je me propose en FALD pour un ancien, le craintif n°3 si FA de quarantaine et assoc pour chapeauter.
J'aimerai bien en prendre plus mais pas assez de place malheureusement.

----------


## Lusiole

J'ai reçu 50 euros pour mon anniversaire : j'ajoute 20 euros ici : 




> *PROMESSES DE DONS* :
> 
> * 
> 52 € (TROCA) avec reçu
> **13 € (Lady92 grace a fute : 3€, missclea : 4.50€, fleur33 : 5.50€) avec recu si possible
> 20 €* * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
> *30 € (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
> *15€* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
> *10€* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
> ...

----------


## SarahC

I'm back, vais aller lire tout cela.
Vais contacter de suite une asso, et pr le sujet pr le rat, si pas fait, je fais, pas de souci.

----------


## mirabelle94

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*52 € (TROCA) avec reçu
**13 € (Lady92 grace a fute : 3€, missclea : 4.50€, fleur33 : 5.50€) avec recu si possible
20 €* * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30 € (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15€* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10€* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20€ (Lusiole) reçu si possible
et
30 € ( mirabelle94)reçu si possible

nouveau TOTAL : 190 €* *
*
*
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*LE TOPIC DU RAT EST ICI:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...68#post1007268

----------


## SarahC

Trop fort, je suis seule sur le sujet.

Espérons que les jours à venir seront plus "vifs".

----------


## SarahC

*ASSOCS POTENTIELLES:*

*- Chatperlipopette  =* _Si FA longue durée secteur Rhônes-Alpes trouvées_


- *Babe78 =*  si FA longue durée de 1 ou 2 mois sur la RP ou si FALD dans toute la France.


* FA TEMPORAIRES POTENTIELLES:* _

_*- GASTON ( 91 ) =* en transit ou pour quarantaine 
*- Fina Flora (91) =* en transit, pr le WE uniquement


*FA LONGUE DUREE POTENTIELLES:*

*- Contact de Bzp* (67) pr le chat âgé(attente assoc et formulaire FA)
*- Ibis (94)* pour un ancien, le craintif n°3 si FA de quarantaine et assoc pour chapeauter


*CO-VOITUREUSES POTENTIELLES:*

*- Rinou* _(77-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 boites de transport_*
- Fina Flora* _(91-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 à 6 boites + 1 sac Ikea_

*- Lilly1982* _(en transports, sur Paris et environs)
- _ *Alexiel-Chain* (dimanche en transports en commun Zone 1 à 4)

----------


## Calymone

Non j'suis là, mais de loin ...

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque  mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair  pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les  consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT JEUDI 8 MARS!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

*17) Mâle 16 ans, brun tabby, sociable +++
*_ A sortir vite compte tenu de son âge! SORTANT DES DEMAIN!_ 
*
18) Mâle castré 4 ans, roux tabby blanc, sociable
*_ Fracture des doigts!_ *

19) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ *

20) Femelle 1 an, noire, sociable

21) Mâle 1 an, roux tabby, sociable

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

25) Femelle 1 an, grise blanche tabby beige, timide*



 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*
ENDROIT N°2* :

*DEUX ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable 
*__ *Alopécie sur le flanc + Coryza* __* 
D'après le véto, ressemble à une allergie aux puces, mais pas à de la teigne. 

* :: * INDIQUE EN SORTIE PRIORITAIRE! NE SERA PLUS SUR LA LISTE SEMAINE PRO!*  :: *

3) Mâle, 1 an, bleu, un peu craintif      * 
_Ce n'est pas un sauvage, mais un craintif
__ Coryza léger_ 

 :: * INDIQUE EN SORTIE PRIORITAIRE! NE SERA PLUS SUR LA LISTE SEMAINE PRO!*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX:* *

4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
*__ *Coryza* __
 :: * INDIQUE EN SORTIE PRIORITAIRE! NE SERA PLUS SUR LA LISTE SEMAINE PRO!*  :: *


7 ) Mâle 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

**8 ) Femelle 1 an, noire et blanche, craintive**

10) Mâle Castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

11 ) Mâle 2 ans, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, craintif 

15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable 

16 ) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 


**9 ) Rat mâle adulte, brun et blanc, sociable et bon état sanitaire*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :
* 
52  (TROCA) avec reçu
**13  (Lady92 grâce a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec recu si possible
20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*
TOTAL : 140 * *
*
*
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*CONCERNE L'ENDROIT 2:
*



> on sort les chats *jeudi* car on a une personne qui peut aller à la fourrière ce jour là en début d'après midi





> Et ils sont déjà sortants à cette date?
> Selon urgence, elle passe par où? Je suppose qu'il est possible d'y glisser au moins une caisse?





> oui ils sont sortant jeudi ces 2 là, et *on y va pour 2 autres samedi aussi*.


Juste pour clarifier, si on a des chats sortants jeudi ou samedi, on peut en glisser jusqu'à combien ds votre co-voit, et sur quel trajet, à la louche?

----------


## SarahC

*UNE FA POTENTIELLE M'A CONTACTEE EN MP, VOICI LE RESUME DE CE QU'EST ETRE FA:*

_Si vous me lisez et avez des questions complémentaires, vous pouvez me faire un mail à soschatsnac2012@gmail.com_ 





> *FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*
> 
> *************
> 
> *Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-dur%C3%A9e-recherch%C3%A9es-sur-la-RP-au-del%C3%A0-topic-permanent?p=946243#post946243
> *
> 
> ...

----------


## elmine

Perso je peux faire transit pour 1 ou 2 chats, mais doivent pouvoir être ensemble (mon salon est occupé ce we). Après à voir pour l'organisation pask j'ai 10000 trucs prévus ce we!

----------


## SarahC

Appel à tout participant potentiel, je perds une heure par semaine à saisir un fichier Excel, donc avis aux habitués, je suis preneuse à l'avenir, pour saisies des infos par ce biais selon un modèle de base fourni.
Merci.

Appel bis, pour les pointages, à l'avenir, n'hésitez pas à vous pointer vous-même ds les FA, assocs, co-voitureurs, donateurs, je ne peux pas tout faire.

Sur ce, je vais moi aussi suivre de loin, et laisse évoluer le SOS en espérant des pistes pour ces pauvres chats.

Quand on aura un peu de temps, on vous fera un trombinoscope des chats sortis auparavant, vous verrez à quel point ils sont non seulement heureux de vivre, et à quel point ils ressemblent à tous les chats du monde. Ils ne sont pas en fourrière car personne n'en a voulu, ils le sont car abandonnés suite à des décès, jetés à la rue et trappés pour avoir cédé à la tentation d'un met trop rare qui était le piège qui leur sera sans doute fatal, et ils n'ont rien à envier à tous les beaux chats de calendriers, ils sont "banals", pr beaucoup, mais ils sont beaux, ils sont tous vécu des drames. Et une vie, ils n'ont ont qu'une seule, et ils aimeraient vraiment vraiment bien passer le WE grâce à vous!

----------


## SarahC

> Perso je peux faire transit pour 1 ou 2 chats, mais doivent pouvoir être ensemble (mon salon est occupé ce we). Après à voir pour l'organisation pask j'ai 10000 trucs prévus ce we!


Ok, genre combien de jours?

----------


## elmine

Ben de la sortie (à partir de jeudi) jusque mardi ou mercredi max. Si ça peut débloquer un covoit...

----------


## lynt

Celui-là le dernier :


*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*52  (TROCA) avec reçu
**13  (Lady92 grace a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec recu si possible
20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20 (Lusiole) reçu si possible
30 (mirabelle94) reçu si possible

TOTAL : 190 * *
*
*
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## sydney21

Je peux prendre celui-ci 23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable en FALD mais il me faut au préalable une FA quarantaine, de préférence dans mon secteur géographique (ou alors prête à se déplacer pour m'amener le chat le jour J).

----------


## chatperlipopette

*ASSOCS POTENTIELLES:*

*- Chatperlipopette  =* _Si FA longue durée secteur Rhônes-Alpes trouvées_


- *Babe78 =*  si FA longue durée de 1 ou 2 mois sur la RP ou si FALD dans toute la France.


* FA TEMPORAIRES POTENTIELLES:* _

_*- GASTON ( 91 ) =* en transit ou pour quarantaine 
*- Fina Flora (91) =* en transit, pr le WE uniquement
- *elmine ( Paris 10ème )* = en transit de la sortie fourrière à mercredi max


*FA LONGUE DUREE POTENTIELLES:*

*- Contact de Bzp* (67) pr le chat âgé(attente assoc et formulaire FA)
*- Ibis (94)* pour un ancien,* le craintif n°3* si FA de quarantaine et assoc pour chapeauter
*- Sydney21 ( Montfermeil 93 ) pour le* *23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable* en FALD mais il faut au préalable une FA quarantaine, de préférence dans son secteur géographique (ou alors prête à se déplacer pour lui amener le chat le jour J).


*CO-VOITUREUSES POTENTIELLES:*

*- Rinou* _(77-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 boites de transport_*
- Fina Flora* _(91-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 à 6 boites + 1 sac Ikea_

*- Lilly1982* _(en transports, sur Paris et environs)
- _ *Alexiel-Chain* (dimanche en transports en commun Zone 1 à 4)[/QUOTE]

----------


## SarahC

*On va faire un point de votre vie et de la mienne* *(mettez moi "trop de Rescue" d'office)** sur 15 jours....*
Je l'ai fait par hasard en discutant av une FA locale....

*Que faites vous d'indispensable en 15 dans un contexte "normal"?*
- lever
- travail / activités diverses
- coucher

Entre, il y a, les amis, vous les voyez combien de fois à part le WE?
Combien de vos soirs sont pris intégralement?

Il y a les enfants, qu'on a, ou pas, et les animaux, qu'on a, ou pas. 
Ca prend du temps. Selon l'âge des enfants, et selon l'animal ou les animaux. Ok. 

Reste le compagnon, qui existe, ou pas. La famille, que l'on voit, ou pas?
Va-t-il vous quitter si vous faisiez un peu autre chose 15 jours? Pas sûr!
La famille (je parle d'un contexte normal, basique), ils vous prennent combien de temps en 15 jours?

Les loisirs, vous faites quoi?
Des fois, rien du tout.
La télé n'est pas un loisir, mais une dépendance, et une bonne excuse pr se détendre, ou ne rien faire....
A part ça? Du sport? Tous les jours? Un ciné, tous les jours? Vous lisez, tous les jours? Ca prend combien d'heures?

Vaisselle, ménage, courses, se laver, manger, etc. 

*BREF.....*

Combien avez vous de pièces à dispo? Avez vous un animal vacciné, ou pas d'animaux du tout?

Vous avez déjà gardé le chat d'un proche? Une semaine, le temps des vacances? Êtes allé le voir chez lui peut-être?
*
Estimez vous que vous faites tous 365/366 cette année des choses cruciales, indispensables, ou est-ce (cherchez bien) possible de vous dire que ces 15 jours-là, vous pourriez sauver une vie?* 
*
Qu'existe-t-il de plus pur, noble, utile, vraiment utile, et bien, que de sauver une vie? Après 15 jours, vous pourrez retourner à votre vie normale.*
*
15 jours d'exception, pour un chat, vous devenez acteur de ce SOS,* vous le vivez en direct, venez en parler, et? Ca fait quoi? Ben rien, c'est juste génial et vous donne une raison valable et utile de passer sur cette terre. 

JE NE PARLE PAS DE CEUX QUI NE PEUVENT PAS, JE NE CRITIQUE PERSONNE, JE M'INCLUE DANS LE LOT....

Mais honnêtement, accueillir un chat en quarantaine, c'est "rien" au final! Une pièce, on le nourrit, on lui vide ses cacas, on le caresse, on l'observe, le console, on lui parle.... Et cette boule de poils qui au départ vous a fait vous dire "ah ben non moi je pourrais pas!", MAIS POURQUOI PAS? JUSTEMENT!

ALORS LANCEZ VOUS! Si cela se passe "bof" (comment? "Ah ben non en fait c nul de sauver une vie?" BEN NON!) il PART après, en FA longue durée, si on la trouve!

*Avez vous conscience à quel point nous sommes rythmés par notre quotidien, et à quel point, souvent en semaine, on ne fait juste rien de spécial?!!*

Lundi matin, vous allez bosser, "oh nooon, 5 jours", le WE vous faites des trucs sympas... Et encore lundi!!!! Et déjà en mars? L'hiver, c'est passé vite?! Non?
Vous vous souvenez de vos 20 ans? Eh oui, ct il y a 16 ans pour moi (bonjour la lose sur le temps qui passe!)! Et vous? Vous vous dites aussi, "mais c'est dingue, ct pas l'année dernière ce XXX "évènement"? Ben si, tout passe à une vitesse fulgurante!

ET PRECISEMENT, là, vous avez l'opportunité de faire un truc "juste vraiment bien"! Votre entourage vous dira:
"Ouaaah, c'est trop génial!" Variante: "... Mais moi je pourrais pas!" Ah bon????? POURQUOI? 

Autre variante: "Et pour les humains tu fais quoi?"
Ben moi, je les lie, par ces SOS, et derrière, la FA, l'adoptant, le donateur, le prêteur de sacs Ikea, le co-voitureur, je donne un sens à un moment de leur vie.
Attention, je ne me touche pas l'ego, là, je vous donne juste "mon rôle".... Je mets les gens en relation. Je ne fais RIEN de plus, RIEN.
Ma télé est rangée depuis 5 ans, exactement. Je m'en sens plus mal? Non, j'ai plus de temps. 
J'ai une vie, je fais des trucs, pleins, et je vois des humains autre que mes collègues régulièrement.
Je cite une conne qui me plaignait "avec tout ce qu'elle fait, elle doit être au chômage ou handicapée".
Bravo les clichés, et sur les uns, et sur les autres!! Et donc engagé veut dire "à part"? NON NON!!!

On ne veut pas plonger "là dedans?"? Mais dans quoi? La PA ce n'est pas de l'héroïne, ce n'est pas un truc de vieilles filles mèmères à chats, mièvres, et sensibles à outrance. C'est juste super classe de sauver des vies, c'est juste le truc le moins égoïste que vous pourriez faire ds une très courte liste d'activités!

Je connais quoi comme profils dans la PA?
Des mecs, rares, des nanas, qui font quoi dans la vie?

En vrac, architecte, chômage, étudiante, femme au foyer, responsable de supermarché, secrétaire, gérante de magasin de fringues, retraitée, chef de projet, manutentionnaire, designer....

Elles ont quel âge? De 18 à 80 et quelques années.

*En plus, globalement, qd on ne se tire pas ds les pattes, qd on ne fait cela QUE pour les animaux, ET RIEN QUE POUR EUX (c mon cas) c'est juste chouette* (après avoir été pénible, pr la gestion, comprenez moi, je fais cela toutes les semaines depuis 3 ans, et je veux arrêter toutes les semaines depuis le premier mois) ET comme on essaie de vous préparer votre accueil aux petits oignons, vous avez en plus l'occasion de rencontrer pleins de gens sympas, pendant les co-voit, etc! Non, ce n'est pas un vecteur de socialisation pour âmes en peine, en tout cas, pas pour mes contacts ni pour moi, c'est simplement FAIRE UN TRUC BIEN, qui AIDE un pauvre animal, ceux dont vous dites depuis petite "moi j'adore les animaux". 
*
Réfléchissez, passez votre tour, si vous ne vous sentez pas prête cette semaine, et si vous le sentez, un mois, 15 jour, une FA longue durée, eh bien GO!!!*
Mais là, pas jeudi nuit, ou mercredi nuit, laissez nous le temps de vous appeler, on ne peut pas faire tout à l'arrache au dernier moment! 
Vous ne voulez pas vous lancer maintenant, dites moi au moins par MP que "peut-être", et dites moi ce qui vous bloque!

Je conclue par "je fais des trucs le mardi, mercredi, et jeudi soir", vous, je ne vous demande pas ça, et ça, au final, j'ai beau râler, ce n'est pas bcp, surtt après qd on les sait sorti, on est tellement content, et soulagé, que le WE est serein (APRES, hein, pas pendant, pendant, je râle)....

*Alors 5 , un co-voiturage, un accueil, un chat à chapeauter, un chat "de fourrière", comme les autres, ils n'attendent plus qu'une main tendue!* 



*DEVENEZ ACTEUR DE CES SOS, DEVENEZ ACTIF, MEME UNE SEULE FOIS, PASSEZ DE L'AUTRE COTE DE L'ECRAN!*

----------


## SarahC

*J'AI BESOIN DE VOUS ICI, APPEL AUX FA ACTUELLES OU AUX ANCIENNES FA, COURTE OU LONGUE DUREE!*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...20#post1007520

----------


## lynt

Juste pour rassurer les FA potentielles :
"ALORS LANCEZ VOUS! Si cela se passe "bof" (comment? "Ah ben non en fait c nul de sauver une vie?" BEN NON!) il PART après, *en FA longue durée, si on la trouve*!"
On ne vous confiera pas de chat en FA de quarantaine ou transit s'il n'y a pas de solution longue durée derrière, les chats sortent avec une solution complète ou ne sortent pas. Tout est organisé ici avec beaucoup de rigueur (d'où parfois les lenteurs apparentes mais nécessaires).

----------


## SarahC

Disons que dans de rares cas, on n'a pas la FA longue durée derrière, mais si on se positionne clairement, et que l'on a la FA longue durée, aucune raison (surtout si la FA est présente, ainsi que l'assoc et que cela soit fait "dans les règles de l'art") pour avoir une mauvaise surprise!  ::  Mon rôle et celui des intervenants ne sont que la "mise en relation", et la coordination de la chose, exposez nous vos critères, nous tâcherons de faire en sorte qu'il en soit ainsi.

----------


## SarahC

> Je peux prendre celui-ci 23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable en FALD mais il me faut au préalable une FA quarantaine, de préférence dans mon secteur géographique (ou alors prête à se déplacer pour m'amener le chat le jour J).


Chatperlipopette tu peux éditer ta proposition pr l'inclure ds ce sens?

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque  mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair  pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les  consignes données)_


 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT JEUDI 8 MARS!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

*17) Mâle 16 ans, brun tabby, sociable +++
*_ A sortir vite compte tenu de son âge! SORTANT DES DEMAIN!_ 
*
18) Mâle castré 4 ans, roux tabby blanc, sociable
*_ Fracture des doigts!_ *

19) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ *

20) Femelle 1 an, noire, sociable

21) Mâle 1 an, roux tabby, sociable

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

25) Femelle 1 an, grise blanche tabby beige, timide*



 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*
ENDROIT N°2* :

*DEUX ANCIENS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable 
*__ *Alopécie sur le flanc + Coryza* __* 
D'après le véto, ressemble à une allergie aux puces, mais pas à de la teigne. 

* :: * INDIQUE EN SORTIE PRIORITAIRE! NE SERA PLUS SUR LA LISTE SEMAINE PRO!*  :: *

3) Mâle, 1 an, bleu, un peu craintif      * 
_Ce n'est pas un sauvage, mais un craintif
__ Coryza léger_ 

 :: * INDIQUE EN SORTIE PRIORITAIRE! NE SERA PLUS SUR LA LISTE SEMAINE PRO!*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX:* *

4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
*__ *Coryza* __
 :: * INDIQUE EN SORTIE PRIORITAIRE! NE SERA PLUS SUR LA LISTE SEMAINE PRO!*  :: *


7 ) Mâle 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

**8 ) Femelle 1 an, noire et blanche, craintive**

10) Mâle Castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

11 ) Mâle 2 ans, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, craintif 

15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable 

16 ) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 


**9 ) Rat mâle adulte, brun et blanc, sociable et bon état sanitaire*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Chatperlipopette tu peux éditer ta proposition pr l'inclure ds ce sens?


C'est fait

----------


## SarahC

Piste potentielle pour deux adultes à Strasbourg, si co voiturage ou trainage rapide, et si FA courte durée, très courte, ici, car accueil possible, mais pas avant dimanche, en longue durée. Si vous avez une idée!!!

----------


## co92

C'est moi qui vais aller en fourrière sortir les chats jeudi et samedi. Je peux ajouter des boites de transport dans la voiture, lors de chaque voyage.

Jeudi je suis short dans mes délais, donc je fais juste l'aller-retour entre mon domicile et la fourrière, dans le créneau 11h-15h. Je ne peux pas faire de détour, je travaille à partir de 16h30 et jusqu'à 20h. Si chats pour d'autres assos, il faut être présent à mon arrivée ou passer les chercher dans le créneau 20h-21h max.
Samedi j'ai un peu plus de marge, je peux me dérouter sur Paris intra muros pour déposer des chats (et des sacs Ikéa en même temps aussi !!!).

J'ai des boites de transport mais elles restent avec moi donc si dépose pour d'autres assos, prévoir le changement de boites.

Co

----------


## bzp

Alors , piste avortée pour le vieux chat car la potentielle fa part en vacances dans une semaine ... Bref ...

J'ai activé les contacts 67 pour les deux chats qui recherchent fa courte durée jusqu'à dimanche . Si je trouve , j'enverrai un sms a Sarah .

----------


## TROCA

*Personne donc pour le papy ni pour nos 2 anciens qui sont là depuis des semaines, sont rattrapés par le coryza, et figurent en tête de liste des candidats à la piqure. Alors SVP des solutions pour eux avant vendredi. Ne les condamnons pas d'avance en ne leur donnant aucun signe d'intérêt. Il faut les sortir ! Regardez ce qu'ont donné les précédentes sorties ; ce sont leurs copains de galère ils méritent la même chance qu'eux.*

----------


## TROCA

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*72 € (TROCA) avec reçu
**13 € (Lady92 grace a fute : 3€, missclea : 4.50€, fleur33 : 5.50€) avec recu si possible
20 €* * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30 € (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15€* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10€* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20€ (Lusiole) reçu si possible
30€ (mirabelle94) reçu si possible

TOTAL : 210 €* *
*
*
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Alors , piste avortée pour le vieux chat car la potentielle fa part en vacances dans une semaine ... Bref ...
> 
> J'ai activé les contacts 67 pour les deux chats qui recherchent fa courte durée jusqu'à dimanche . Si je trouve , j'enverrai un sms a Sarah .


Ah dommage pour ce papy  ::

----------


## Ibis

> Alors , piste avortée pour le vieux chat car la potentielle fa part en vacances dans une semaine ... Bref ...
> 
> J'ai activé les contacts 67 pour les deux chats qui recherchent fa courte durée jusqu'à dimanche . Si je trouve , j'enverrai un sms a Sarah .


Personne pour le prendre en attendant le retour de vacances de la personne intéressée ?

----------


## vafile

J'ai beau regarder sur le post, je n'ai pas vu ou était la fourrière avec les minous ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque  mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair  pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les  consignes données)

_*3 et 8 ne sont plus sur la liste
*

 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT JEUDI 8 MARS!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

*17) Mâle 16 ans, brun tabby, sociable +++
*_ A sortir vite compte tenu de son âge! SORTANT DES DEMAIN!_ 
*
18) Mâle castré 4 ans, roux tabby blanc, sociable
*_ Fracture des doigts!_ *

19) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ *

20) Femelle 1 an, noire, sociable

21) Mâle 1 an, roux tabby, sociable

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

25) Femelle 1 an, grise blanche tabby beige, timide*



 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*
ENDROIT N°2* :

* UN ANCIEN DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable 
*__ *Alopécie sur le flanc + Coryza* __* 
D'après le véto, ressemble à une allergie aux puces, mais pas à de la teigne. 

* :: * INDIQUE EN SORTIE PRIORITAIRE! NE SERA PLUS SUR LA LISTE SEMAINE PRO!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX:* *

4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
*__ *Coryza* __
 :: * INDIQUE EN SORTIE PRIORITAIRE! NE SERA PLUS SUR LA LISTE SEMAINE PRO!*  :: *


7 ) Mâle 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
**

10) Mâle Castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

11 ) Mâle 2 ans, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, craintif 

15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable 

16 ) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 


**9 ) Rat mâle adulte, brun et blanc, sociable et bon état sanitaire*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: [/QUOTE]

----------


## SarahC

En effet, si ça pouvait décanter quelque chose, av une FA de quarantaine, par exemple?

Sinon, pr que ce soit bien clair, qd on vous parle de priorités, il est clair et net que pistes trouvées ou pas, ils ne les gardent pas au-delà de samedi!

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai beau regarder sur le post, je n'ai pas vu ou était la fourrière avec les minous ?


C'est tout à fait normal, nous ne disons RIEN, mentionner la RP suffit; et nous sommes les intermédiaires.
Cela évite bien des choses, notamment des débordements inutiles.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*ASSOCS POTENTIELLES:*

*- Chatperlipopette  =* _Si FA longue durée secteur Rhônes-Alpes trouvées_


- *Babe78 =*  si FA longue durée de 1 ou 2 mois sur la RP ou si FALD dans toute la France.


* FA TEMPORAIRES POTENTIELLES:* _

_*- GASTON ( 91 ) =* en transit ou pour quarantaine 
*- Fina Flora (91) =* en transit, pr le WE uniquement
- *elmine ( Paris 10ème )* = en transit de la sortie fourrière à mercredi max


*FA LONGUE DUREE POTENTIELLES:*


*- Ibis (94)* pour une urgence,* le 2 OU le 4* si FA de quarantaine et assoc pour chapeauter.*
- Sydney21 ( Montfermeil 93 ) pour le* *23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable* en FALD mais il faut au préalable une FA quarantaine, de préférence dans son secteur géographique (ou alors prête à se déplacer pour lui amener le chat le jour J).


*CO-VOITUREUSES POTENTIELLES:*

*- Rinou* _(77-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 boites de transport_*
- Fina Flora* _(91-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 à 6 boites + 1 sac Ikea_

*- Lilly1982* _(en transports, sur Paris )
- _ *Alexiel-Chain* (dimanche en transports en commun Zone 1 à 4)[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

----------


## vafile

ha ok, je viens de suisse donc je cherchais un nom complet (ville ou autres).Merci pour ce complément d'infos.Je vais voir de mon côté pour le petit pépé. Si possibilité je vous tiens au courant rapidement.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*72  (TROCA) avec reçu
**13  (Lady92 grace a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec recu si possible
20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20 (Lusiole) reçu si possible
30 (mirabelle94) reçu si possible

TOTAL : 210 * *
*
*
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

Déjà 2 en moins sur la liste 2 dont un des anciens qui a eu seulement la malchance de n'intéresser personne. Triste, en colère. Pardon petit père de n'avoir pas pu te sauver. Nous n'aurons pas le bonheur de te retrouver dans la rubrique sortis d'affaire.
Il est urgent de sortir tous ceux signalés en urgence avant qu'ils ne soient rattrapés par la piqure.
Babe78 a besoin de FA d'un mois pour lui permettre d'en sortir . Qui donnera leur chance aux urgences afin qu'ils ne finissent pas aussi dans un sac poubelle ignorés de tous ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

NON TROCA il ont été réservés soit en direct soit par une assoc d'ici. Pour l'instant j'en sais pas plus.

----------


## Gaston

Pour le papy, je peux le prendre en attendant que sa FALD rentre de vacances, je me suis proposée pour FA de transit et c'est tout ce qu'il lui manque à ce petit père

----------


## Ibis

> *FA LONGUE DUREE POTENTIELLES:*
> 
> 
> *- Ibis (94)* pour un ancien,* le craintif n°3* si FA de quarantaine et assoc pour chapeauter* Le 3 n'étant plus sur la liste, est ce qu'on maintient ta proposition sur l'ancien n°2 ?
> - Sydney21 ( Montfermeil 93 ) pour le* *23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable* en FALD mais il faut au préalable une FA quarantaine, de préférence dans son secteur géographique (ou alors prête à se déplacer pour lui amener le chat le jour J).


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Oui Chaperlipopette, je maintiens pour un autre (j'ai eu assez de mal à persuader mon mari d'en prendre un autre, faut en profiter!) 
De préférence un en urgence qui a peu de chance d'être pris, même craintif. La seule condition si c'est un malade c'est qu'il n' y ait pas de risque de contagion pour mes autres chats car je peux pas l'isoler.

Pour le 3 j'espère que c'est bien parce qu'il a été pris ! J'ai eu peur comme Troca !

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Pour le papy, je peux le prendre en attendant que sa FALD rentre de vacances, je me suis proposée pour FA de transit et c'est tout ce qu'il lui manque à ce petit père


Faut voir avec BZP envoie lui un MP si c'est faisable.

----------


## chatperlipopette

OK je modifie, merci Ibis.

----------


## fina_flora

[/QUOTE]

Oui Chaperlipopette, je maintiens pour un autre (j'ai eu assez de mal à persuader mon mari d'en prendre un autre, faut en profiter!) 
De préférence un en urgence qui a peu de chance d'être pris, même craintif. La seule condition si c'est un malade c'est qu'il n' y ait pas de risque de contagion pour mes autres chats car je peux pas l'isoler.

Pour le 3 j'espère que c'est bien parce qu'il a été pris ! J'ai eu peur comme Troca ![/QUOTE]

euh Ibis, on isole toujours un chat qui viens de fourrière
si tu ne peux pas isoler, il faudrait que tu le prenne après quarantaine ou que tu en prenne 1 qui a fait sa quarantaine
le 2 et le 4 sont en urgence car malade (pas grave comme maladie)

----------


## Ibis

C'est le cas. Je me propose en FALD après quarantaine.

----------


## chatperlipopette

FA LONGUE DUREE POTENTIELLES:

- Ibis (94) pour une urgence, le 2 OU le 4 si FA de quarantaine et assoc pour chapeauter.
 - Sydney21 ( Montfermeil 93 ) pour le 23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable en FALD mais il faut au préalable une FA quarantaine, de préférence dans son secteur géographique (ou alors prête à se déplacer pour lui amener le chat le jour J).

C'est ce qui est noté dès le départ !!!

----------


## sydney21

Gaston m'a proposé de faire la quarantaine du minou (23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable), donc c'est ok pour moi. Qui peux me donner les infos pour la réservation ? Merci

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je te donne ça en MP sydney

----------


## SarahC

> Pour le papy, je peux le prendre en attendant que sa FALD rentre de vacances, je me suis proposée pour FA de transit et c'est tout ce qu'il lui manque à ce petit père


La piste FALD tombe totalement à l'eau, on repart à ZERO de chez ZERO.
Et si on attend encore; bientôt, ce chat sera mort en box!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ouais c'est clair !!!!!!! 16 ans !!!!!

----------


## Gaston

Je ma suis proposée comme FA de transit ou de quarantaine auprès de BZP, pour le papy, Il lui manque une FA longue durée......

Personne autour de vous n'a dans sa famille une personne qui ne veut ou ne peut s'engager pour 15 ou 20 ans 
Là que lui reste-t-il encore 3 ou 4 ans de vie, ne le laissons pas au bord de la route.......

----------


## TROCA

> La piste FALD tombe totalement à l'eau, on repart à ZERO de chez ZERO.
> Et si on attend encore; bientôt, ce chat sera mort en box!


Personne pour offrir à ce papy une fin de vie tranquille entourée d'affection ? Personne pour sortir les autres urgences (, anciens sur les listes, blessés, malades ...) ? 
Je désire que *mon don soit affecté en priorité à ces chats en urgence extrême* même si tous sont en urgence  si leur séjour en fourrière se prolonge.
 ::   ::   ::  *POUR LES URGENCES !*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*72  (TROCA) avec reçu pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité
**13  (Lady92 grace a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec recu si possible
20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20 (Lusiole) reçu si possible
30 (mirabelle94) reçu si possible

TOTAL : 210 * *
*
*
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque  mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair  pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les  consignes données)

_

 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT JEUDI 8 MARS!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

*17) Mâle 16 ans, brun tabby, sociable +++
*_ A sortir vite compte tenu de son âge! SORTANT DES DEMAIN!_ 
*
18) Mâle castré 4 ans, roux tabby blanc, sociable
*_ Fracture des doigts!_ *

19) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ *

20) Femelle 1 an, noire, sociable

21) Mâle 1 an, roux tabby, sociable

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

25) Femelle 1 an, grise blanche tabby beige, timide*



 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*
ENDROIT N°2* :

* UN ANCIEN DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable 
*__ *Alopécie sur le flanc + Coryza* __* 
D'après le véto, ressemble à une allergie aux puces, mais pas à de la teigne. 

* :: * INDIQUE EN SORTIE PRIORITAIRE! NE SERA PLUS SUR LA LISTE SEMAINE PRO!*  :: 

*LES NOUVEAUX:* *

4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
*__ *Coryza* __
 :: * INDIQUE EN SORTIE PRIORITAIRE! NE SERA PLUS SUR LA LISTE SEMAINE PRO!*  :: *


7 ) Mâle 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
**

10) Mâle Castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

11 ) Mâle 2 ans, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, craintif 

15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable 

16 ) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 


**9 ) Rat mâle adulte, brun et blanc, sociable et bon état sanitaire*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Rinou

Y-a-t'il une asso qui chapeautera le papy ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour l'instant rien concernant le papy.

----------


## SarahC

C'est ça aussi, on n'a pas d'assoc. Mais on a une piste, vague. Qqn cherche un chat âgé. On a une mamie qui pourrait coller, ayant déjà fait sa quarantaine, noire.
Sait-on jamais, sinon, pas de piste, nada.

----------


## shany

la chatte noire de 8mois est décédée, la fourrière vient de nous prévenir

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pfffff on sait de quoi ?

----------


## shany

non ils ne savent pas car hier son coryza était presque terminé et ce matin ils l'ont retrouvé dans la cage morte, pas de trace de quoique se soit qui explique la chose à priori

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pauvre puce !!!!! 8 mois alors je n'ose imaginer pour le papy ! Repose en paix petite puce !

----------


## TROCA

Pauvre puce on la pensait sauvée. Déjà 2 morts . Comme quoi il ne faut pas attendre pour les sortir !
*URGENCE, URGENCE POUR LES BLESSES LES MALADES ET LES ANCIENS*. Toujours rien pour eux ? 
Shany vous vous reportez sur un autre ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

*ASSOCS POTENTIELLES:*

*- Chatperlipopette  =* _Si FA longue durée secteur Rhônes-Alpes trouvées_


- *Babe78 =*  si FA longue durée de 1 ou 2 mois sur la RP ou si FALD dans toute la France.


* FA TEMPORAIRES POTENTIELLES:* _

_*- GASTON ( 91 ) =* en transit ou pour quarantaine 
*- Fina Flora (91) =* en transit, pr le WE uniquement
- *elmine ( Paris 10ème )* = en transit de la sortie fourrière à mercredi max


*FA LONGUE DUREE POTENTIELLES:*


*- Ibis (94)* pour une urgence,* le 2 OU le 4* si FA de quarantaine et assoc pour chapeauter.*
*
*CO-VOITUREUSES POTENTIELLES:*

*- Rinou* _(77-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 boites de transport_*
- Fina Flora* _(91-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 à 6 boites + 1 sac Ikea_

*- Lilly1982* _(en transports, sur Paris )
- _ *Alexiel-Chain* (dimanche en transports en commun Zone 1 à 4)[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

----------


## Rinou

RIP petite puce .... :: 
Sait-on si le papy est déjà castré ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Non il ne l est pas.

----------


## chatperlipopette

HS : 4 caisses de transport ( Aminouchien, Venise, Gaston et Lilly1982 ) + sacs Ikea remontent lundi soir sur Paris. Y'en reste une en ma possession pour le transfert de CASH c'est tout.

----------


## SarahC

> C'est bon pour le Bazar des NAC on récupère le loulou et je le prends en transit.


Le rat est sauvé, on peut l'ôter de la liste!  ::

----------


## SarahC

> non ils ne savent pas car hier son coryza était presque terminé et ce matin ils l'ont retrouvé dans la cage morte, pas de trace de quoique se soit qui explique la chose à priori


Quelle lose.................... Pauvre pucette....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok super !

----------


## fina_flora

> Non il ne l est pas.


si effectivement, il a 16 ans, sera t il castré?
je dis cela car pour moi, à cet age, je ne sais pas si il ne vaut pas mieux éviter une anesthésie
et d'autre part, si pas castré, faut il prévoir une FALD avec seulement des mâles ou si femelle il y a qu'elle soit stérilisée (oui, je sais toutes les chattes et tout les chats devraient être opéré)

PS: il ne s'agit en aucun de créer une quelquonque polémique, mais seulement d'information (j'ai bien eu des chats âgés en accueil, mais ils été déjà opérés)

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque  mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair  pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les  consignes données)

_

 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN MATIN JEUDI 8 MARS!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

*17) Mâle 16 ans, brun tabby, sociable +++
*_ A sortir vite compte tenu de son âge!  Indication donnée par la fourrière!_ 
*
18) Mâle castré 4 ans, roux tabby blanc, sociable
*_ Fracture des doigts!_ *

19) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ *

20) Femelle 1 an, noire, sociable

21) Mâle 1 an, roux tabby, sociable

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

25) Femelle 1 an, grise blanche tabby beige, timide*



 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*
ENDROIT N°2* :

* UN ANCIEN DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 

2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable 
*__ *Alopécie sur le flanc + Coryza* __* 
D'après le véto, ressemble à une allergie aux puces, mais pas à de la teigne. 

* :: * LE PLUS ANCIEN!!!!*  :: 


*LES NOUVEAUX:* *

4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
*__ *Coryza* __*

7 ) Mâle 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
**

10) Mâle Castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

11 ) Mâle 2 ans, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, craintif 

15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable 

16 ) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

PS: j'ai corrigé suite à un appel.
Les chats indiqué comme urgents, c'est parce qu'ils sont tout à fait "biens", pr les nouveaux, et ils sont en priorité car sont sociables, etc.
Le chat de la semaine passée, par contre, il est urgent car il n'a pas de piste depuis semaine passée, et qu'il devient urgent de le sortir de là.
*
Et, si jamais ils ne sont pas passés trop inaperçus, il y a un chat avec la patte écrabouillée, un autre avec un abcès, pleins de sociables, qq timides, et un vieux, et là, ce n'est pas le délire général, diront-nous....*

----------


## SarahC

> si effectivement, il a 16 ans, sera t il castré?
> je dis cela car pour moi, à cet age, je ne sais pas si il ne vaut pas mieux éviter une anesthésie
> et d'autre part, si pas castré, faut il prévoir une FALD avec seulement des mâles ou si femelle il y a qu'elle soit stérilisée (oui, je sais toutes les chattes et tout les chats devraient être opéré)
> 
> PS: il ne s'agit en aucun de créer une quelquonque polémique, mais seulement d'information (j'ai bien eu des chats âgés en accueil, mais ils été déjà opérés)


Pr l'instant on a ZERO piste, donc demain, il meurt, s'il n'est pas mort en box comme la petite noire, donc je te dirais que de tte façon, en quarantaine, c'est seul, après, on verra déjà son état de santé.
En PA les gens sont supposés avoir des animaux stérilisés. Dc passé cela, ma foi.... On va déjà essayer de le sauver, et ensuite, voir son état de santé. 16 ans ce n'est pas un âge limite à un truc, tout dépend de l'état. Même combat qd doivent être opérés, c'est l'état général qui indique si on peut ou pas; et encore une fois, si tout le monde est stéril, c'est déjà un point. 

Rinou, je t'ai vu rebondir, tu as des idées pour ce vieux chat?

----------


## partenaire77

Je peux faire FA de transit, éventuellement plus, pour un chat a priori facile, mais je n'ai plus de disponibilités dans la journée jusqu'à mardi.

----------


## SarahC

> Je peux faire FA de transit, éventuellement plus, pour un chat a priori facile, mais je n'ai plus de disponibilités dans la journée jusqu'à mardi.


Je vous contacte sans doute en soirée, par tél, ou MP; selon.
Je dois quitter le net. Je vous fais signe dans tous les cas. Indiquez moi juste vos dispos horaires en MP. Merci.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*72  (TROCA) avec reçu pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité
**13  (Lady92 grace a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec recu si possible
20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20 (Lusiole) reçu si possible
30 (mirabelle94) reçu si possible

TOTAL : 210 * *
*
*
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## Rinou

> Rinou, je t'ai vu rebondir, tu as des idées pour ce vieux chat?


Malheureusement non. Je demandais plus d'infos pour diffuser. ::

----------


## SarahC

Ok, merci!

Si on a une FA de quarantaine, max grand max 3 semaines, on peut sauver l'ancien, le noir!

----------


## SarahC

Et une touche pour deux sociables!

Par contre, j'ai (pr changer, on dirait une mémé) une migraine de cheval, et je ne peux pas rester sur le net, de grâce, prenez le relais, j'ai une grosse barre sur la tronche, et si je reste, je vomis (claaaaaaasse)! Donc je consulterai de mon lit, mais je ne peux rien, je suis navrée......

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque  mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair  pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les  consignes données)

_

 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN MATIN JEUDI 8 MARS!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

*
18) Mâle castré 4 ans, roux tabby blanc, sociable
*_ Fracture des doigts!_ *

19) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ *

20) Femelle 1 an, noire, sociable

21) Mâle 1 an, roux tabby, sociable

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

25) Femelle 1 an, grise blanche tabby beige, timide*



 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*
ENDROIT N°2* :


*

4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
*__ *Coryza* __*

7 ) Mâle 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
**

10) Mâle Castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

11 ) Mâle 2 ans, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, craintif 

15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable 

16 ) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

PS: j'ai corrigé suite à un appel.
Les chats indiqué comme urgents, c'est parce qu'ils sont tout à fait "biens", pr les nouveaux, et ils sont en priorité car sont sociables, etc.
Le chat de la semaine passée, par contre, il est urgent car il n'a pas de piste depuis semaine passée, et qu'il devient urgent de le sortir de là.
*
Et, si jamais ils ne sont pas passés trop inaperçus, il y a un chat avec la patte écrabouillée, un autre avec un abcès, pleins de sociables, qq timides, et un vieux, et là, ce n'est pas le délire général, diront-nous....*

----------


## fays

tu n'as vraiment rien sarah pour celui de 16ans?

----------


## Almeria

Si il y a un covoit vers Strasbourg, je peux prendre le papi en FALD

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le co voit et le transit on aura. Par contre, avez vous l assoc pour le sortir ?

----------


## SarahC

> Le co voit et le transit on aura. Par contre, avez vous l assoc pour le sortir ?


le co voit moi j'ai pas. Tu as une idee? Elle a sa propre asso. On peut le retirer des listes ainsi que l'ancien noir. On avait un truc à confirmer hier ms migraine aidant, pas réussi à joindre la personne et ce matin migraine encore là et, Champagne, en formation tte la matinée. Je suis dc injoignable. Le blessé aux doigts à peut être trouvé et qq sociables. Je dois filer. Ai fait des SMS à qui de droit pr resa ceux qu'elles peuvent prendre. À plus tard. Merci à tous. Pr FA temporaires mes contacts verront directement aussi. Pas pu hier. Ah, il ns faut un co voit urgent soit vendredi soit samedi, direction Plaisir (78) en provenance de Melun si tt colle

----------


## chatperlipopette

C etait surtout l assoc mais s il y a tant mieux. ok je reactualise la liste.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECHERCHE URGENTE POUR CO VOIT MELUN DIRECTION PLAISIR ( 78 ) POUR VENDREDI OU SAMEDI *

----------


## Lady92

Ils sont encore trop nombreux a ne pas avoir de solution pour qu on puisse esperer peut etre une clemence de la fourriere  :: 
Il faut faire vite  ::

----------


## sydney21

23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable

réservation confirmée pour ce chat

----------


## chatperlipopette

:: 

On se mobilise pour ceux qui restent !!!! Ils sont trop nombreux encore !

----------


## chantil77

Possibilité, si sortants cet après-midi, d'aller les chercher à Melun. Ils passent la nuit à la maison et transfert à Plaisir demain dès potron-minet à Plaisir comme nous l'avons déjà fait. Par contre pas de disponibilité ce weekend.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*SVP CONTINUEZ A VOUS MOBILISER ET A LANCER VOS PROPOSITIONS 
MEME SI ON NE PEUT PAS VOUS REPONDRE DE SUITE, TOUT CE QUE VOUS POUVEZ PROPOSER EST ENREGISTRE ET ON CROISE LES POSSIBILITÉS POUR SAUVER LE MAXIMUM DE CHATS DANS LES MEILLEURES CONDITIONS.*
*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSO, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS
* :: *MANIFESTEZ VOUS, VOUS ETES LEUR SEUL ESPOIR* ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Possibilité, si sortants cet après-midi, d'aller les chercher à Melun. Ils passent la nuit à la maison et transfert à Plaisir demain dès potron-minet à Plaisir comme nous l'avons déjà fait. Par contre pas de disponibilité ce weekend.


Chantil
possible pour toi si sortant uniquement demain matin à 9h :: ?

----------


## chantil77

Ben non, mon mari doit être sur Guyancourt avant 7h30 et je suis prise toute la journée.  C'est tout ce que nous pouvons proposer.   ::

----------


## bzp

> Le co voit et le transit on aura. Par contre, avez vous l assoc pour le sortir ?



Pour le transit , tu penses à Gaston ? C'était proposé plus haut  ::  

Je suis trop bête de ne pas avoir pensé à Almeria moi !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Je comprends
Je regarde si c'est possible de les faire sortir en fin d apres midi avant 17h30. Au max il y aurait 4 boites; possible pour toi?

----------


## chantil77

> Je comprends
> Je regarde si c'est possible de les faire sortir en fin d apres midi avant 17h30. Au max il y aurait 4 boites; possible pour toi?


Possible si 4 boites = 4 chats. Ils passeront la nuit pour deux d'entre eux dans les cages de convalescence et les deux autres en cages d'expo avec dodos et litières. (5 chats au max si ensemble au départ : 2 dans une cage d'expo grands chiens)

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Chantil
je t ai laissé un message sur ton portable

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Pour le transit , tu penses à Gaston ? C'était proposé plus haut  
> 
> Je suis trop bête de ne pas avoir pensé à Almeria moi !


Oui c'est ça, je pense que ça ne posera pas de problème, il suffit de lui envoyer un MP. Je ne peux pas m'engager pour elle.

----------


## Gaston

> Envoyé par *bzp*  
> Pour le transit , tu penses à Gaston ? C'était proposé plus haut  
> 
> Je suis trop bête de ne pas avoir pensé à Almeria moi !


OK pour moi, je m'étais proposé pour le papy de 16 ans et en MP j'ai confirmé que je lui gardais une place jusqu'à son covoit vers sa FALD quand celle ci serait trouvée.......

----------


## fina_flora

> Possibilité, si sortants cet après-midi, d'aller les chercher à Melun. Ils passent la nuit à la maison et transfert à Plaisir demain dès potron-minet à Plaisir comme nous l'avons déjà fait. Par contre pas de disponibilité ce weekend.


si pas sortant ce soir, je peux peut être faire Melun vers Plaisir, selon ce que fait sur ce sauvetage (cela supprimerais la possibilité de transit de ce week end)

----------


## chatperlipopette

> OK pour moi, je m'étais proposé pour le papy de 16 ans et en MP j'ai confirmé que je lui gardais une place jusqu'à son covoit vers sa FALD quand celle ci serait trouvée.......


Super !!! Alméria tu as fais la résa ? Il pourrait peut être sortir par le biais de chantil77 aujourd'hui.....

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

18, 20 et 21 sont réservés et sortant cette après midi via Chantil
Malheureusement on vient d apprendre que le 22 est fiv donc pas de solution actuellement pour lui
Chatperlipopette, tu peux actualiser la liste en fonction de ces données? Merci

----------


## chatperlipopette

OK venise

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Peut être une piste pour le 25 mais il nous faut une FA de quarantaine?
 :: Qui pourrait le prendre sous son aile pendant cette quarantaine?

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque  mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair  pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les  consignes données)

_

 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN MATIN JEUDI 8 MARS!*  :: 


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

*
19) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ *

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV + ( test à confirmer en PCR )

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

25) Femelle 1 an, grise blanche tabby beige, timide*



 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*
ENDROIT N°2* :


*

4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
*__ *Coryza* __*

7 ) Mâle 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
**

10) Mâle Castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

11 ) Mâle 2 ans, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, craintif 

15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable 

16 ) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*BESOIN D'UNE FA DE QUARANTAINE POUR CETTE MINETTE :
*
*25) Femelle 1 an, grise blanche tabby beige, timide

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*ASSOCS POTENTIELLES:*

*- Chatperlipopette  =* _Si FA longue durée secteur Rhônes-Alpes trouvées_


- *Babe78 =*  si FA longue durée de 1 ou 2 mois sur la RP ou si FALD dans toute la France.


* FA TEMPORAIRES POTENTIELLES:* _

_*- GASTON ( 91 ) =* en transit ou pour quarantaine *A VOIR CAR DEUX EN QUARANTAINE DEJA SUR CE SOS* 
*- Fina Flora (91) =* en transit, pr le WE uniquement
- *elmine ( Paris 10ème )* = en transit de la sortie fourrière à mercredi max


*FA LONGUE DUREE POTENTIELLES:*


*- Ibis (94)* pour une urgence,*  le 4* si FA de quarantaine et assoc pour chapeauter. 

*CO-VOITUREUSES POTENTIELLES:*

*- Rinou* _(77-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 boites de transport_*
- Fina Flora* _(91-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 à 6 boites + 1 sac Ikea_

*- Lilly1982* _(en transports, sur Paris )
- _ *Alexiel-Chain* (dimanche en transports en commun Zone 1 à 4)[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

----------


## Gaston

En mettant "GYPSE" dans ma salle de bain, car déjà 8 jours sous antibio, je libère une cage de convalo et je pourrais prendre cette minette en quarantaine..........

Celà ne change rien pour moi, pour le papy c'est une quarantaine ou seulement un transit en attente de covoit ???? 

Si j'ai bien vu  :: , ils sortent tous les trois de la même fourrière......

Le papy, la x chartreux et la minette 25 (sous quelle asso?)

----------


## SarahC

Mince alors, le X Chartreux, euh.... Sydney21, faut tjs une quarantaine ou pas comme tu as une chatte qui est partie?
La quarantaine, Partenaire77, co c à côté?

Gaston, vous tiens tous au courant ce soir, car on a plusieurs pistes et on essaie et de penser à la sortie, et à l'après, pr la récup, pr en gros, que ce soit le moins pénible possible pr tous, et le moins compliqué. Possible que nous ayons besoin de ton aide, ou pas, selon la façon dont les choses se décanteront. Idem pr les propositions de FA temporaires en MP, je tente av mes contacts de construire le truc le plus logique.

Samedi matin on aura besoin de monde pr la fourrière 1, et direction ?? selon les relais, à définir en soirée.

Sinon, je suis encore en formation cet AM, donc peu dispo.... Mais je fais au mieux, sachant que "mes contacts de l'ombre" se sont bouffé la matinée à essayer d'organiser comme elles le pouvaient ds un laps speed au possible, et sur le temps de travail, l'ensemble des choses réalisables.

Almeria, je te contacte là encore en soirée.

----------


## SarahC

Ah oui, et co voit aussi Paris intra-muros sur Paris ce WE, samedi ou dimanche, à voir. 

Pas eu le temps de vous répondre plus que cela, co je le disais, hier, migraine de cheval, qui est passée à migraine de poney, ms qd même, et en formation, dc je pare au plus pressé ds mes réponses, que personne ne se vexe inutilement, on n'a pas le temps pr perdre de l'énergie à cela.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*SVP CONTINUEZ A VOUS MOBILISER ET A LANCER VOS PROPOSITIONS 
*IL RESTE ENCORE TROP DE CHAT SANS SOLUTION. PERSONNE LES POUR MALADES RESTANTS SUR LE CARREAU?
*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSO, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS
* :: *MANIFESTEZ VOUS, VOUS ETES LEUR SEUL ESPOIR* ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*72  (TROCA) avec reçu pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité
**13  (Lady92 grace a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec recu si possible
20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20 (Lusiole) reçu si possible
30 (mirabelle94) reçu si possible

TOTAL : 210 * *
*
*
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## sydney21

> Mince alors, le X Chartreux, euh.... Sydney21, faut tjs une quarantaine ou pas comme tu as une chatte qui est partie?
> La quarantaine, Partenaire77, co c à côté?


Oui j'ai une chatte de partie, mais aussi une autre d'arrivée, la belle Galli de Strasbourg, qui pour l'instant est installée dans la SDB.
Je me suis arrangée avec Gaston, elle est OK pour me prendre le x chartreux en quarantaine.

----------


## fina_flora

@ SarahC et aux autres, je rappel que je peux sortir samedi matin de l'endroit 1 en fin de matinée
j'ai jusque 5 boites et 3 à 5 sac ikea

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> @ SarahC et aux autres, je rappel que je peux sortir samedi matin de l'endroit 1 en fin de matinée
> j'ai jusque 5 boites et 3 à 5 sac ikea


Oui Fina on a besoin de toi samedi matin pour l instant pour 2 chats à priori

----------


## Rinou

En aurais-je aussi à transporter ?
Je peux y être dès 9h.

----------


## mirabelle94

> Ah oui, et co voit aussi Paris intra-muros sur Paris ce WE, samedi ou dimanche, à voir.


possible de faire un transport dimanche matin ou midi.  

trajet possible : de banlieue Est à Paris  (ou proche banlieue Est ou Sud-est ou Nord-est)  ( je suis dans le secteur de Noisy le Grd pour situer)

trajet possible aussi : dans Paris intra muros si besoin d'une voiture pour un transport de plusieurs chats 

(5 paniers maximum de taille normale,  si ce sont des grands paniers faut voir... )  après ça ne passe plus dans ma petite voiture !!

désolée de ne pas pouvoir faire grd chose samedi !  
mais j'attends de voir quels seront les besoins au cas où ...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Rinou possible aussi qu on est besoin de toi si l heure convient mieux et/ou peut etre en relais et /ou en stockage suivant ce qui se décante
Je sais , désolée c'est encore un peu flou....
 :: MAIS ON ESPÈRE DE DE NOUVELLES PROPOSITIONS SUR LE POST ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci Mirabelle
on te tient au courant si besoin de covoit  dimanche mais concernant les sorties directement de fourrière c'est samedi matin au plus tard

----------


## mirabelle94

oui "Venise" je suis désolée pour le samedi ,

mais j'ai surtout pensé à d'éventuels minous à déposer dimanche matin ou midi à Paris pour des départs en train . 

ou pour des changements de famille ( quarantaine => FALD)  ça peut peut-être attendre le dimanche matin ???

et puis si jamais vous avez pour les sorties fourrières des solutions provisoires d'hébergement sur le 77 jusqu'à dimanche matin ...

je te laisse le soin de voir en quoi je pourrais être utile.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Oui Mirabelle je sais et c'est dejà très sympa de te proposer le dimanche en travaillant le samedi
On te fait signe si besoin

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Il nous manque des fa de quarantaine et longue duree, des sous aussi pour les assos
personne pour ceux qui restent, qui n'ont rien?

----------


## shany

Co92 revient de la fourrière2 où elle a sortie le X siam et le rat. Les deux sont en pleine forme. Le rat a été livré et installé dans sa FA pour le Bazar des Nacs. Pas eu le temps de prendre en photo, c'est un petit ratou noir et blanc, très sympa.
Le X siam est installé en cage de quarantaine, il n'aime clairement pas. A chanté pendant tout le voyage et cherchait les caresses. Photo ce soir.

Co y retourne samedi pour sortir les 2 autres chats qui sont sortants seulement samedi. L'un d'eux était tellement flippé que 2 doses d'anesthésique n'ont pas suffi à l'endormir pour la puce et le test ... pour ne pas l'endormir définitivement, la véto n'a pas rajouté de 3ème dose, donc le loulou n'a pas été testé, juste eu le temps de l'identifier !

Si besoin de covoit depuis la fourrière 2 : prévenir CO92 pour le nombre de boites à emmener, dépose à voir suivant les assos intéressées.

----------


## SarahC

Fina, Gaston, je vous laisse vous caler de suite pr le chat de Sydney21.

Rinou, nous te faisons signe selon, car du boulot, je ne fais plus de PA. 

En soirée, et aux mêmes horaires et durée que tous, on en saura donc plus ce soir, idem pr Partenaire77.

Merci pr les news Shany, du coup tu as une photo des minets? Pr la dose, ou non mais non, c pas la peine de le crever pr un test. 

Pr le rat je demande à l'assoc.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque  mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair  pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les  consignes données)
_

 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT MARDI, SORTIE PREVUE SAMEDI, DONC AVIS AUX GENS QUI PEUVENT EN SAUVER! ON PEUT ENCORE Y ARRIVER!*  :: 
_(s'ils sont tous encore là....)_


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

_Pour les FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela._ *

19) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ *

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV +

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*


 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*LA AUSSI, CO VOIT DEJA PREVU POUR SAMEDI!!!! 
*
*
ENDROIT N°2* :
*

4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
*__ *Coryza* __*

7 ) Mâle 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
**
10) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

11 ) Mâle 2 ans, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, craintif 

15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable 

16 ) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Gaston

Je vois que la petite N° 25 est encore sur la liste.......... 
C'est un oubli, ou c'est une autre qui vient à la maison?????????

----------


## SarahC

> Je vois que la petite N° 25 est encore sur la liste.......... 
> C'est un oubli, ou c'est une autre qui vient à la maison?????????


Sydney prend le chat X chartreux, pas la 25. Mais sinon, oui, ct un oubli!

----------


## Muriel P

Plus personne pour ces chats ? Help !!! Il faut des FA quarantaine, des FA longue durée et des assos !!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Plus personne pour ces chats ? Help !!! Il faut des FA quarantaine, des FA longue durée et des assos !!!


Ah non, là, je crois que je peux remballer le parasol et le tapis de bain...

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*72  (TROCA) avec reçu pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité
**13  (Lady92 grace a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec recu si possible
20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20 (Lusiole) reçu si possible
30 (mirabelle94) reçu si possible

TOTAL : 210 * *
*
*
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il reste 9 chats sans solution !

----------


## Gaston

Il me reste une cage de convalo pour une quarantaine.......... Si celà peut aider une asso et une FALD...............

Allez, il reste moins de 24h pour sauver ces petits............

----------


## chatperlipopette

*ASSOCS POTENTIELLES:*

*- Chatperlipopette  =* _Si FA longue durée secteur Rhônes-Alpes trouvées_


- *Babe78 =*  si FA longue durée de 1 ou 2 mois sur la RP ou si FALD dans toute la France.


* FA TEMPORAIRES POTENTIELLES:* _

_*- GASTON ( 91 ) =* en transit ou pour quarantaine *RESTE 1 PLACE EN QUARANTAINE*
*- Fina Flora (91) =* en transit, pr le WE uniquement
- *elmine ( Paris 10ème )* = en transit de la sortie fourrière à mercredi max


*FA LONGUE DUREE POTENTIELLES:*


*- Ibis (94)* pour une urgence,*  le 4* si FA de quarantaine et assoc pour chapeauter. 

*CO-VOITUREUSES POTENTIELLES:*

*- Rinou* _(77-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 boites de transport_*
- Fina Flora* _(91-RP, de préf. zone fourrière 1) / 4 à 6 boites + 1 sac Ikea_

*- Lilly1982* _(en transports, sur Paris )
- _ *Alexiel-Chain* (dimanche en transports en commun Zone 1 à 4)

----------


## chatperlipopette

Par exemple pour le 4 qui est noté en URGENCE : on a une FA de quarantaine, une FALD il ne manque que l'assoc  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> Par exemple pour le 4 qui est noté en URGENCE : on a une FA de quarantaine, une FALD il ne manque que l'assoc


Ca pourrait pas le faire avec babe du coup ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je ne sais pas.

----------


## SarahC

Je ne pense pas, elle en prend déjà, dont le blessé. 3 en tout, ce qui est déjà bien ma foi.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque  mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair  pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les  consignes données)
_

 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT MARDI, SORTIE PREVUE SAMEDI, DONC AVIS AUX GENS QUI PEUVENT EN SAUVER! ON PEUT ENCORE Y ARRIVER!*  :: 
_(s'ils sont tous encore là....)_


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

_Pour les FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela._ *

19) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ *

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV +

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*


 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*LA AUSSI, CO VOIT DEJA PREVU POUR SAMEDI!!!! 
*
*
ENDROIT N°2* :
*

4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
*__ *Coryza* __*

7 ) Mâle 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
**
10) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

11 ) Mâle 2 ans, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, craintif 

15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable 

16 ) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Ptitdaisy

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*72  (TROCA) avec reçu pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité
**13  (Lady92 grace a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec recu si possible
20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20 (Lusiole) reçu si possible
30 (mirabelle94) reçu si possible
5** (Ptitdaisy grâce à lilinea59) sans reçu**

TOTAL : 215 * *
*
*
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## Muriel P

:: HELP ! Il reste 9 chats !!! Tous jeunes, entre 7 mois et 2 ans, la plupart sociables !!! Les craintifs sont pardonnés de l'être dans ce contexte ultra-stressant !! Qui peut faire quelque chose ? Il manque une asso pour couvrir par exemple le 4, qui a une FA longue durée, et qui pourrait bénéficier d'une quarantaine chez gaston !! Aidez-les !!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je pourrais sortir le N°7 car pas mal d'adoptions mais pas de FALD de dispo car taysa arrête pour raisons perso et je récupère chez moi GUZZI et GUESS. Si une FA rhône alpes passe par là.......

----------


## SarahC

> Je pourrais sortir le N°7 car pas mal d'adoptions mais pas de FALD de dispo car taysa arrête pour raisons perso et je récupère chez moi GUZZI et GUESS. Si une FA rhône alpes passe par là.......


Je précise en outre que la fourrière a précise "craintif - " le "moins" veut dire "à peine", en gros, surtout dans ce contexte stressant!
On est encore sur du gros bébé, qui en a déjà trop vécu dans sa courte vie, alors si quelqu'un peut l'aider!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour le 7 il me manque que la FALD car pistache69 peut m'assurer la quarantaine si c'est ça qui bloque certaines FA rhônes alpes. Enfin si toutefois je suis lu  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Pour le 7 il me manque que la FALD car pistache69 peut m'assurer la quarantaine si c'est ça qui bloque certaines FA rhônes alpes. Enfin si toutefois je suis lu


http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...90#post1010690

On n'est plus à ça près, je tente ainsi!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui tu as raison j'ai moi même créer un post pour ma recherche de FA il y a qq temps mais comme tu dis sait on jamais !

----------


## SarahC

Je me suis dit qu'un doublon spécial "lui" ça ne coutait rien, nous ne sommes plus à cela près!

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque  mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair  pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les  consignes données)
_

 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT MARDI, SORTIE PREVUE SAMEDI, DONC AVIS AUX GENS QUI PEUVENT EN SAUVER! ON PEUT ENCORE Y ARRIVER!*  :: 
_(s'ils sont tous encore là....)_


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

_Pour les FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela._ *

19) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ *

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV +

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*


 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*LA AUSSI, CO VOIT DEJA PREVU POUR SAMEDI!!!! 
*
*
ENDROIT N°2* :
*

7 ) Mâle 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
**
10) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

11 ) Mâle 2 ans, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, craintif 

15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable 

16 ) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Le 4 a une place, et le 25. Je reprécise le 25, car nous allons avoir besoin de FA de quarantaine.
Mais comme je ne sais pas si c bouclé ou pas via mes contacts, je relance dans le doute, en fonction de qui est encore dispo depuis cet AM, nous avons sans doute besoin de vous.

Fina et Gaston, c plié, vous êtes à peu près calées pour samedi?

Pr le moment, tu sors donc le 25 et le X Chartreux. 

Co92, si tu nous lis, peux tu nous sortir le 4 du coup samedi? As tu un nouveau portable, et peux tu me le passer en MP?

Je ne sais pas encore où il va, j'en saurai plus demain. Merci à toutes.

----------


## co92

OK pour sortir des chats en plus samedi, suffit de m'annoncer le nombre de boites avant.
Attention je vais démarrer très tôt, je pose 3 chats à la gare Montparnasse pour que Francinette les prenne en charge, le RV est à 7h45. Ensuite je trace vers la fourrière et je reviens en RP. J'espère être du côté de Paris entre 11h et midi (sauf si gros bouchon sur A4 et A86 comme ce matin : 1h pour arriver à laisser Paris derrière moi !!!).

Je dois sortir un chat pour une asso mais je ne sais pas si c'est le 4, à confirmer.


Co

PS : pas sûr que le X chartreux soit sortant, il se pourrait qu'il soit réservé en interne à la fourrière. A confirmer demain.

----------


## chantil77

Tous les sortants sont bien arrivés et au chaud pour la nuit. 
Ce sont de vraies crèmes, j'ai eu droit à des demandes de calins à n'en plus finir et même des ronrons de la part de certains. 

Sarah je vous ai envoyé un mail.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  Chantil

----------


## chantil77

Ils ont tous passé une nuit calme et sont en route pour vers leur F.A. ::

----------


## La Rainette

:: pour ceux qui n'ont rien encore !!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque  mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair  pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les  consignes données)
_

 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT MARDI, SORTIE PREVUE SAMEDI, DONC AVIS AUX GENS QUI PEUVENT EN SAUVER! ON PEUT ENCORE Y ARRIVER!*  :: 
_(s'ils sont tous encore là....)_


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

_Pour les FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela._ *

19) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ *

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV +

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*


 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*LA AUSSI, CO VOIT DEJA PREVU POUR SAMEDI!!!! 
*
*
ENDROIT N°2* :
*

7 ) Mâle 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
**
10) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

11 ) Mâle 2 ans, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, craintif 

15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable 

16 ) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Il faut faire vite pour ceux qui restent !!! Des propositions de FA, d'assos, de dons !!! Help !! Il reste peu de temps !!!  ::

----------


## TROCA

Merci à toutes celles assoc, FA covoitureuses qui ont permis d'avancer. C'est réconfortant de voir que les choses ont avancé dans le bon sens mais il reste encore des chats en rade dont une urgence dans la liste 1. 
N'y avait-il pas un début de piste pour le babichou 7 ?

----------


## Muriel P

> Merci à toutes celles assoc, FA covoitureuses qui ont permis d'avancer. C'est réconfortant de voir que les choses ont avancé dans le bon sens mais il reste encore des chats en rade dont une urgence dans la liste 1. 
> N'y avait-il pas un début de piste pour le babichou 7 ?


Si, il a une FA de quarantaine et Chaperlipopette pour le couvrir si une FA longue durée en Rhône Alpes se propose... Alors si des personnes de cette région nous lisent, lancez-vous !!

----------


## sydney21

Peut-on savoir si le x chartreux que j'ai réservé est sortant ou réservé par une autre structure ? 
Parce que dans ce cas je peux reporter ma réservation sur un autre chat, mais il faut que je sache.
Merci

----------


## Lilly1982

::

----------


## TROCA

> Si, il a une FA de quarantaine et Chaperlipopette pour le couvrir si une FA longue durée en Rhône Alpes se propose... Alors si des personnes de cette région nous lisent, lancez-vous !!


Alors vite pour le petit 7 un grand BB juste un peu craintif dans un contexte fourrière, une FA longue durée en Rhône Alpes pour permettre à Chaperlipopette de le sortir sous son association. Qui peut aider ?

A-t-on confirmation pour le 23 le X chartreux afin de permettre éventuellement à Sydney de se positionner sur un autre en cas de solution pour lui ?

----------


## TROCA

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*82  (TROCA) * pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité*  avec reçu
**13  (Lady92 grace a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec reçu si possible
20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20 (Lusiole) reçu si possible
30 (mirabelle94) reçu si possible
5** (Ptitdaisy grâce à lilinea59) sans reçu**

TOTAL : 225 * *
*
*
* ::  :: * QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## lynt

> Peut-on savoir si le x chartreux que j'ai réservé est sortant ou réservé par une autre structure ? 
> Parce que dans ce cas je peux reporter ma réservation sur un autre chat, mais il faut que je sache.
> Merci


Ne peux-tu pas appeler la fourrière pour te renseigner si tu as réservé le chat ?

----------


## Gaston

Le papy de 16ans ayant trouvé une autre solution, j'ai une place.........

J'ai donc téléphoné à Chatperlipopette, elle réserve le N° 7 directement à la fourrière n°2, il vient chez moi en FAQ et restera ensuite en FALD le temps qu'une FA se libère près de chez elle.......

----------


## Gaston

Celà va vite, résa effectuée, me dire qui le sort pour donné son n° de registre en MP, sortant dès aujourd'hui..........

----------


## Muriel P

> Le papy de 16ans ayant trouvé une autre solution, j'ai une place.........
> 
> J'ai donc téléphoné à Chatperlipopette, elle réserve le N° 7 directement à la fourrière n°2, il vient chez moi en FAQ et restera ensuite en FALD le temps qu'une FA se libère près de chez elle.......


Super !! Merci Gaston et merci Chatperlipopette !!

Allez, on reste mobilisé pour les autres !!  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

> Le papy de 16ans ayant trouvé une autre solution, j'ai une place.........
> 
> J'ai donc téléphoné à Chatperlipopette, elle réserve le N° 7 directement à la fourrière n°2, il vient chez moi en FAQ et restera ensuite en FALD le temps qu'une FA se libère près de chez elle.......


 ::

----------


## Muriel P

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque   mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair   pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les   consignes données)
_

 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT MARDI, SORTIE PREVUE SAMEDI, DONC AVIS AUX GENS QUI PEUVENT EN SAUVER! ON PEUT ENCORE Y ARRIVER!*  :: 
_(s'ils sont tous encore là....)_


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

_Pour les FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela._ *

19) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ *

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV +

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*


 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*LA AUSSI, CO VOIT DEJA PREVU POUR SAMEDI!!!! 
*
*
ENDROIT N°2* :
*10) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

11 ) Mâle 2 ans, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, craintif 

15 ) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable 

16 ) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## sydney21

J'ai appelé la fourrière, à priori le chat x chartreux que j'ai réservé sort bien sous mon asso.

----------


## SarahC

Ok, merci!!

Pour le 7, du coup, mettez vous AU PLUS VITE là encore, en relation avec Co92, sachant qu'il faudra synchroniser les co voit entre fourrière 1 et 2.

Je vous laisse faire. Pas envie de m'occuper de choses que les principaux intéressés feront mieux que moi, étant concernés.

Seule info, Co92 va TOT à la fourrière; à l'ouverture, prévoir, donc une sortie TOT aussi de la fourrière 1.

Car Gaston a donc des chats non issus de la même fourrière, à séparer donc, IMPERATIVEMENT, pour la quarantaine, et en voiture, déjà.

----------


## Rinou

Si je vais à l'endroit 1 demain, merci de me donner aussi le n° de registre des chats 19, 22 et 24 pour que je les prenne en photo.
J'espère que ça les aidera ...

----------


## fina_flora

si départ TOT de la fourrière 1, tu t'en occupes RINOU?

----------


## Rinou

Oui, je peux y être à 9 h (c'est bien à cette heure là que ça ouvre non ?).

----------


## fina_flora

> Oui, je peux y être à 9 h (c'est bien à cette heure là que ça ouvre non ?).


je sais pas si c'est 9h ou 9h30
Par contre, je ne pourrais pas faire la sortie demain car je n'ai pas d'appareil photo, (mais ça, c'est pas le plus grave), mais surtout je n'ai pas vu l'un des chats que j'ai en transit depuis mercredi et que de là où ces 2 minou viennent, il y a de la leucose
Je voudrais donc trouver ce chat ce soir en priorité

----------


## TROCA

Merci pour le petit 7. Il reste 7 chats à sauver. 
Pour l'endroit n°2 il reste encore quelques heures pour les réserver.  Ce sont de jeunes chats sociables ou un peu craintif ; un craintif mais dans un contexte fourrière, ce qui peut donner une fois sorti et rassuré un chat très convivial.
Le 10 est déjà castré testé négatif, donc moins de frais à prévoir pour lui. 
*NE LES ABANDONNONS PAS !* N'oublions pas que 2 sont morts dans leur box sans raison apparente. Comme quoi, il n'est pas bon de les laisser trop longtemps enfermés dans une cage fourrière. Le stress engendré par cette situation peut suffire à déclencher ou aggraver des maladies et même pour certains entrainer la mort.

----------


## SarahC

> je sais pas si c'est 9h ou 9h30
> Par contre, je ne pourrais pas faire la sortie demain car je n'ai pas d'appareil photo, (mais ça, c'est pas le plus grave), mais surtout je n'ai pas vu l'un des chats que j'ai en transit depuis mercredi et que de là où ces 2 minou viennent, il y a de la leucose
> Je voudrais donc trouver ce chat ce soir en priorité


Leucose, de quoi tu parles?? Quel chat? Les 2 chats de fourrière que tu as sont bien séparés du roux et du vieux, et eux donc sont bien vaccinés leucose, rassure moi, là?

----------


## SarahC

> Oui, je peux y être à 9 h (c'est bien à cette heure là que ça ouvre non ?).


Pr résumer, Rinou sort le chat pr Sydney, et le 25.

Gaston peux tu les cueillir en route, à un point donné? Je vous laisse voir ensemble.

Co92, je te laisse, av Rinou, voir comment faire pr que Rinou récup le 4.

EN AUCUN CAS un box ayant servi à un la 1e de vos fourrière ne devra être réutilisé pr mettre le "troqué". 

Caisses désinfectées au Virkon, avant, et après, voiture comprise. Je tiens à ce que l'on optimise les chances de contamination de X ou Y maladie, je rappelle que même sain, ce n'est pas marqué sur sa tronche si malade. 

Donc on a 2 chats fourrière 1 pr Rinou, les 2 pr Gaston.

Co92 sort, si ok, le 4 pr Rinou (Co on te passe les infos en soirée, en MP) et Co92 sortirait aussi l'ancien, le noir, et BIEN EVIDEMMENT les chats de Pattounes' Gang, elle y va pour ça, au départ!  :: 

Pour les détails manquants, ils arrivent ce soir, notamment registres, assoc.

Tout ce qui peut être réglé entre vous doit l'être par votre biais. Sortie fourrière 9h pour toutes les deux. Je vous laisse définir un point de RDV optimal.

----------


## tara60

> Leucose, de quoi tu parles?? Quel chat? Les 2 chats de fourrière que tu as sont bien séparés du roux et du vieux, et eux donc sont bien vaccinés leucose, rassure moi, là?



Elle vient de récupérer 2 chats d'une autre fourrière sortis en même temps qu'une autre (entre autres) qui avait la leucose déclarée et qui vient d'être eutha.
mais personne ne peut dire pour le moment si les autres chats sortis du même endroit sont aussi felv

----------


## SarahC

An, en effet.... Bon, Fina, tu as toutes les précautions transmises. Si tes chats en FA ne sont pas vaccinés leucose, en plus (précaution à valider AVANT) de confier un chat à une FA (pas après) fais TRES attention, et désinfecte tout au Virkon, et utilise un désinfectant mains, entre chaque passage de l'un à l'autre. Et enfin, chaussures, et compagnie, à ôter. Fin du HS.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

POUR LA SORTIE DE L ENDROIT N°2 (CO92)
La 4 avec le coryza est sous perf depuis hier soir  et ne mange plus: Rinou, elle n ira donc pas directement chez toi , elle doit faire un passage véto à Villemomble et  etre requinquée avant
La 2 est aussi à déposer à Villemomble

Peut être le plus simple: CO92 (endroit 2) et RINOU (endroit 1) rdv à Villemomble vers 11h
Gaston est ce que tu peux être à villemomble au rdv pour récupérer les 3 "tiens"?

----------


## SarahC

> POUR LA SORTIE DE L ENDROIT N°2 (CO92)
> La 4 avec le coryza est sous perf depuis hier soir  et ne mange plus: Rinou, elle n ira donc pas directement chez toi , elle doit faire un passage véto à Villemomble et  etre requinquée avant
> La 2 est aussi à déposer à Villemomble
> 
> Peut être le plus simple: CO92 (endroit 2) et RINOU (endroit 1) rdv à Villemomble vers 11h
> Gaston est ce que tu peux être à villemomble au rdv pour récupérer les 3 "tiens"?


Comme vous voulez. 
Je passe les infos des numéros en MP ou mail.

----------


## SarahC

J'ôte ceux qui ont une place. 
Et ceux réservés en direct.
Les pistes restent ouvertes pour ces derniers chats.


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque   mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair   pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les   consignes données)
_

 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT MARDI, SORTIE PREVUE SAMEDI, DONC AVIS AUX GENS QUI PEUVENT EN SAUVER! ON PEUT ENCORE Y ARRIVER!*  :: 
_(s'ils sont tous encore là....)_


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

_Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela._ *

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV +

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*


 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*LA AUSSI, CO VOIT DEJA PREVU POUR SAMEDI!!!! 
*
*
ENDROIT N°2* :


*10) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

15) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable 

16) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Si quelqu'un souhaite donner un coup de pouce, sachez que le chat aux doigts de pieds cassé a un giga plâtre et qu'il a, bingo, un souci urinaire........
Le chat 4 ira en hospitalisation d'urgence, il est actuellement sous perf, parfait, heureusement que rien n'a été signalé ds ce sens... Je croise les doigts pr lui.....
Tout coup de pouce sera, de fait, bienvenue. Encore une fois, ce n'est pas THE condition absolue pr les sauver, les dons ne sont que des soutiens, mais on sait déjà à l'avance que les frais seront plus lourds que les chats sortis de façon standard, et que l'on a, en outre, ces mauvaises surprise pile après la sortie, ou pile avant, ma fois, ça aide!
Merci à tous pour votre engagement, quel qu'il soit!  :: 


 *PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*82  (TROCA) * pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité*  avec reçu
**13  (Lady92 grâce a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec reçu si possible
20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20 (Lusiole) reçu si possible
30 (mirabelle94) reçu si possible
5** (Ptitdaisy grâce à lilinea59) sans reçu**

TOTAL : 225 * *
*
*
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Je quitte le net une partie de la journée et j'espère revenir avec peut être encore de bonnes nouvelles!  ::

----------


## inari

Juste des petites photos du ratou qui est à la maison et qui est un vrai amour.

----------


## mirabelle94

<Juste des petites photos du ratou qui est à la maison et qui est un vrai amour>

il est effectivement très mignon   ::  et il a des mimiques très drôles

----------


## Rinou

Trop mignon ! ::

----------


## Muriel P

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*82 € (TROCA) * pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité*  avec reçu
**13 € (Lady92 grâce a fute : 3€, missclea : 4.50€, fleur33 : 5.50€) avec reçu si possible
20 €* * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30 € (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15€* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10€* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20€ (Lusiole) reçu si possible
30€ (mirabelle94) reçu si possible
5€** (Ptitdaisy grâce à lilinea59) sans reçu**
**5€** (Muriel P) sans reçu**
*
*
TOTAL : 230 €* *
*
*
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

Trop mignon le ratounet sur sa couverture rose ! Merci de l'avoir sauvé .
Pauvre petite puce n°4 elle doit être dans un sale état. Il est temps de la sortir . Idem pour le chat aux doigts fracturés. On croise les doigts pour eux.
*IL RESTE 5 CHATS A SAUVER* . Des pistes SVP pour eux aussi car dans ce contexte ils peuvent devenir très rapidement en grande urgence eux aussi car anciens ou malades ou les 2. Alors on continue jusqu'à la dernière minute à se mobiliser pour eux. Qui a encore quelque chose à proposer pour eux  ?

----------


## SarahC

Il en reste façon de parler "plus", un ajout à la liste....  :: 

Et, super..... Le chat de la semaine passée est testé FIV+, en ce moment c'est le festival des FIV.... 
Pffff!

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque   mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair   pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les   consignes données)
_

 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT MARDI, SORTIE PREVUE SAMEDI, DONC AVIS AUX GENS QUI PEUVENT EN SAUVER! ON PEUT ENCORE Y ARRIVER!*  :: 
_(s'ils sont tous encore là....)_


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

_Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela._ *

22) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV +

24) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*


 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN VENDREDI 9 MARS!*  :: 

*LA AUSSI, CO VOIT DEJA PREVU POUR SAMEDI!!!! 
*
*
ENDROIT N°2* :


*10) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

15) Mâle 1 an Brun tabby, sociable 

16) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 

26) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby blanche, sociable
* :: * Propriétaire décédé. Ne supporte pas bien le box! Suspicion de problème de vue*  :: 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

*26) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby blanche, sociable
* :: * Propriétaire décédé. Ne supporte pas bien le box! Suspicion de problème de vue*  :: 

Pauvre petite mère pas toute jeune, abandonnée après le décès de son maitre et en plus problème de vue. Ne l'abandonnons pas une seconde fois .
Je rajoute 10€ à mon don pour aider ceux qui restent à sortir.

----------


## TROCA

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*92 € (TROCA) * pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité*  avec reçu
**13 € (Lady92 grâce a fute : 3€, missclea : 4.50€, fleur33 : 5.50€) avec reçu si possible
20 €* * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30 € (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15€* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10€* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20€ (Lusiole) reçu si possible
30€ (mirabelle94) reçu si possible
5€** (Ptitdaisy grâce à lilinea59) sans reçu**
**5€** (Muriel P) sans reçu**
*
*
TOTAL : 240 €* *
*
*
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> *26) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby blanche, sociable
> ** Propriétaire décédé. Ne supporte pas bien le box! Suspicion de problème de vue* 
> 
> Pauvre petite mère pas toute jeune, abandonnée après le décès de son maitre et en plus problème de vue. Ne l'abandonnons pas une seconde fois .
> Je rajoute 10€ à mon don pour aider ceux qui restent à sortir.


Bcp de frais s'annoncent, êtes vous d'accord pr que je reporte de suite ce dernier don sur le prochain SOS que je vais mettre en ligne de suite?

----------


## TROCA

> Bcp de frais s'annoncent, êtes vous d'accord pr que je reporte de suite ce dernier don sur le prochain SOS que je vais mettre en ligne de suite?


Aucun problème Sarah mettez-le là où ce sera le plus utile. Vous mettrez même 20  pour ouvrir les promesses de dons.

----------


## SarahC

Comme j'ai posté tard car nous ne l'avons su que récemment, je me dis que comme votre proposition intervenait à ce moment là, cela sera toujours un petit tremplin pour les suivants.

----------


## SarahC

*Le nouveau SOS est ici, avec don reporté:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...93#post1011893

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*82  (TROCA) * pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité*  avec reçu
**13  (Lady92 grâce a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec reçu si possible
20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20 (Lusiole) reçu si possible
30 (mirabelle94) reçu si possible
5** (Ptitdaisy grâce à lilinea59) sans reçu**
**5** (Muriel P) sans reçu**
*
*
TOTAL : 230 *

----------


## TROCA

Non Sarah *pour TROCA c'est toujours 82 €* je n'enlève rien. On ne touche à rien sur ce post. Je vous laisse rectifier pour ne pas faire de doublon inutile.

----------


## SarahC

Ok, merci à vous.

----------


## Rinou

> Et, super..... Le chat de la semaine passée est testé FIV+, en ce moment c'est le festival des FIV.... 
> Pffff!


Lequel ?

----------


## SarahC

> Lequel ?


*2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable
Alopécie sur le flanc. Tondu? 
D'après le véto, ressemble à une allergie aux puces, mais pas à de la teigne. 
*

----------


## SarahC

La suite arrive sous peu, voici déjà le:

*18) Mâle castré 4 ans, roux tabby blanc, sociable
*_ Fracture des doigts!_ 


"Admirez" la moon boot, je ne suis pas sûre qu'il se sente à l'aise.
Et comme je le disais, un souci urinaire, à contrôler, rapidement, av sa papatte.

----------


## Lady92

::  ca c est de la vraie Moon boot

----------


## Rinou

C'est le véto de la fourrière qui fait ce style de botte ?  ::

----------


## SarahC

Oui, souvenons nous de la précédente, pr le noir et blanc, qui ne servait à rien.

----------


## SarahC

Comme je l'ai précisé hier, lui était devenu une urgence, sous perf.
Il est sorti ce matin, en hypothermie, il est chez le véto sous lampe chauffante.
Il s'est déjà senti plus à l'aise chez le véto, et a montré des signes de "confort", dirons-nous, sa température remontant grâce à la lampe.
La personne qui l'a déposé chez le véto pense qu'il a des chances de s'en sortir. On n'est jamais à l'abri d'une mauvaise surprise, mais bon, croisons les doigts et restons positifs pour l'heure:

*4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
*__ *Coryza* __*



*

----------


## SarahC

Comme je l'avais déjà indiqué en MP aux personnes qui avaient une piste pour lui, l'un de mes contacts avaient une piste via AL qui se reconnaitra, pour un chat âgé.
Le chat ci-dessous ira donc directement en adoption chez cette dame une fois sa quarantaine terminée. Il est maigre et semble ne plus voir très bien, mais sinon, on va dire que ça va. C'est plus "l'âge" qui a motivé l'urgence de le sortir de part la fourrière:

*17) Mâle 16 ans, brun tabby, sociable +++
*_ A sortir vite compte tenu de son âge! SORTANT DES DEMAIN!_

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je croise les doigts pour ces deux loulous.

----------


## SarahC

Voici enfin le chat FIV+, qui avait un abcès qui semble résorbé. Il a été castré, c'est toujours ça de pris.
C'est un bon gros matou, espérons que le PCR infirmera sa positivité.

*19) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV+
*_ Abcès au cou_ 




*Des photos des chats déjà sortis cette semaine ou sortis ce matin suivront, dès que les assocs, co-voitureurs ou FA pourront nous en poster et nous donner des news.*

Désolée pour l'aspect "au compte-goutte", on fait au mieux!

Merci encore à toutes et à tous pour ces sauvetages. 6 chats attendent encore, dont la chatte dont le proprio est décédé.

Ce matin il a été précisé à la co-voitureuse que cela devenait très urgent pr elle, car elle refusait de s'alimenter, de plus en plus. Elle est prostrée.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles du minou 7 : il est bien sortit et aucun problème pour le changement de caisse. Tout petit gabarit d'après Gaston que j'ai eu au tel en fin de matinée. Commence un coryza.

----------


## Rinou

> *23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable*


Un gentil petit bonhomme qui a miaulé pdt les 1ers kilomètres puis a dormi en boule après, comme appaisé.

  








> *25) Femelle 1 an, grise blanche tabby beige, timide*


Elle est pas belle cette puce ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Magnifiques ces 2 là!

----------


## sydney21

Merci Rinou pour les photos ils sont très beaux  :: 

Dommage que les descriptifs des chats ne soient pas un peu plus "clairs", ils auraient dit que la minette était typée siamois yeux bleus, je pense que les propositions auraient afflué plus vite...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Vous avez une petite photo du numéro 7 ?

----------


## lynt

> Merci Rinou pour les photos ils sont très beaux 
> 
> Dommage que les descriptifs des chats ne soient pas un peu plus "clairs", ils auraient dit que la minette était typée siamois yeux bleus, je pense que les propositions auraient afflué plus vite...


Oui et en même temps c'est tellement injuste de se dire que sa vie aurait eu plus de valeur si on avait su qu'elle était croisée siam.

----------


## SarahC

> Vous avez une petite photo du numéro 7 ?


Il faudrait demander à Co92 si elle a fait des photos des sorties, ou à Gaston, sinon.

----------


## chatperlipopette

MP envoyé à Gaston et Co92.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
*__ *Coryza* __*

*Le petit noir et blanc s'est éteint ce matin. Malgré tous les efforts pour le réchauffer, il a lâché prise.
Encore une pauvre victime de la stupidité humaine que nous n avons pas pu sortir de fourrière assez tôt... ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## coch

oh non !!! RIP petit ami.... tellement triste.... ::  ::

----------


## Sév51

eh m...

----------


## Gaston

Donc, voici les nouvelles des petits arrivés chez moi............

La N° 25, 
Effectivement typée siamios, mais hyper stressée, je l'ai prise en photo, mais pas facile elle fait des allez/retour dans la cage griffant le grillage dans le seul but de se sauver. Ce matin idem, mais elle a bien mangé........... Donc on va la laisser tranquille le temps qu'elle pose ses valises, qu'elle se rende compte qu'elle est maintenant dans un environnement calme et que la vilaine humaine qui s'occupe d'elle ne lui veut que du bien......
 

Le x chartreux
Lui il est hyper cool, il vient réclamer des caresses, il a également très bien mangé et ses selles sont bien. Impossible par compte de le prendre en photo car dès que j'approche l'appareil même s'il est de l'autre côté de la cage le temps d'appuyer sur le déclencheur j'ai une truffe, un oeil ou un morceau d'oreille........  :: 


Le petit N°7

Lui est bien pris par le coryza, mais il a quand même mangé un peu et principalement la partie ou était les médicaments.....   :: 
Sinon pour les photos, très difficile car il ne pense qu'à une chose sortir de la cage je l'ai quand même récupéré par trois fois au vol et donc difficile de prendre une photo en espérant qu'il ne se sauve pas par la porte ouverte..... Donc on va attendre un peu pour lui aussi qu'il se pose.......... Voici la seule photo que j'ai réussit à prendre, pas top car flou mais celà permettra de voir son pelage.......

----------


## mirabelle94

> *4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
> *__ *Coryza* __Le petit noir et blanc s'est éteint ce matin. Malgré tous les efforts pour le réchauffer, il a lâché prise.
> Encore une pauvre victime de la stupidité humaine que nous n avons pas pu sortir de fourrière assez tôt...


Quel dommage ! pauvre petit, à peine sorti d'affaire et voilà  !  :: 
Au moins il n'est pas mort dans le froid et l'anonymat de la fourrière , mais c'est une piètre consolation.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Moi qui voulait te faire chanter pour avoir une photo du n°7 en échange de celles de CASH c'est raté ! Me voilà contrainte lol de mettre de magnifiques photos de ton protégé. Donc RV sur le post de CASH.

 :: 

PS : il est tabby gris ?

----------


## Muriel P

> *4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
> *__ *Coryza* __Le petit noir et blanc s'est éteint ce matin. Malgré tous les efforts pour le réchauffer, il a lâché prise.
> Encore une pauvre victime de la stupidité humaine que nous n avons pas pu sortir de fourrière assez tôt...


Quelle tristesse, pauvre petit chéri, repose en paix  :: 

@ Gaston : merci beaucoup pour les photos de tes protégés ! Ils sont superbes !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> *4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
> *__ *Coryza* __Le petit noir et blanc s'est éteint ce matin. Malgré tous les efforts pour le réchauffer, il a lâché prise.
> Encore une pauvre victime de la stupidité humaine que nous n avons pas pu sortir de fourrière assez tôt...


Quelle tristesse... A peine sorti et la mort le rattrape...
RIP petit minet

----------


## Rinou

Oh mer** alors ! 
Pauvre petit coeur, c'est tellement triste et injuste.  ::

----------


## inari

RIP petit chat....
Quelques nouvelles du ratou sorti jeudi grace à Co92 
Il est vraiment adorable

----------


## coch

merci, c'est rare qu'on ait les fotos des "autres" poilus.....
il a l'air d'être bien contant ce ratou dans sa nouvelle maison....

----------


## Rinou

Oh la la, qu"il est mignon ! ::

----------


## mirabelle94

il est vraiment super mignon ce ratounet !   :: 
on a l'impression qu'il prend la pose, non ? 
il pourrait faire du cinéma   :Embarrassment:    ratounet superstar !

----------


## Lusiole

RIP petit noir et blanc....

Merci pour ces photos et pour les nouvelles des sauvés de la semaine !

----------


## shany

Voici le joli Amaretto dans sa FA.

----------


## SarahC

Merci Shany, as-tu à tout hasard déjà des photos des sorties de samedi?

----------


## shany

non pas encore la FA ne me les a pas transmise, je vais les lui demander

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour les photos... Oui super mimi le ratou...
RIP au joli noir et blanc pour qui le 2eme tour en fourriere a ete fatal :-(

----------


## SarahC

Pauvre papy a été retrouvé mort, ce matin...........................

*17) Mâle 16 ans, brun tabby, sociable +++
*_ A sortir vite compte tenu de son âge! SORTANT DES DEMAIN!_

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il est bien sortit de fourrière ?

----------


## coch

holala lui de même....dure semaine......encore un papy parti très vite....RIP que la paix soit  avec toi dans le nouveau monde.... ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lady92

Merde! Il etait chez qui?   ::  
Avait il voyage dans la foulee? 
Il semblait triste mais en forme...
 ::  RIP petit papy si touchant

----------


## bzp

Oh non !!! 

RIP jeune chat et RIP papy  :Frown:

----------


## Muriel P

Très triste pour le papy, bon courage à sa FA, et merci à tous ceux qui ont contribué à le sortir de là  ::

----------


## Rinou

Pauvre petit père. ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pauvre petit papy

----------


## mirabelle94

Pauvre papy ! à peine sorti lui aussi   :: 
tout ce stress en fourrière aura eu raison de lui, ( une poussée brutale d'urée ??? ou le coeur qui lâche)
mais au moins il n'est pas mort là-bas. 
 Arriver à 16 ans en fourrière ce n'est pas courant, c'est certainement un chat d'une personne décédée (sans famille ou avec une famille de sans-coeur).
il a peut-être rejoint  son ancien maître dans l'au-delà ?  repose en paix petit minou, tu avais une bonne bouille.

----------


## SarahC

Soit un décès, soit un chat viré de chez lui pour soucis de santé.......... Ca arrive TROP souvent. 
La plupart de nos papys mamies sont des "rejetés", ou des chats de personnes décédées, dont les descendants se débarrassent comme des paquets de merde.

----------


## SarahC

Des nouvelles et photos des chats non encore postés, et des autres, blessés, etc?

Je lance la répartition des dons ce WE, donc ce serait parfait si tout était bouclé avant lundi afin que l'on sache pour lequel on reverse son don.

Merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## shany

Promis les photos des 2 qui manquent ce soir. Nous ont avait sorti 3 chats
- Amaretto il y a déjà la photo
- Milka photo à venir, la puce a un sacré coryza
- Suchard à venir, lui aussi a un sacré coryza

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*
2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable 
*__ *Alopécie sur le flanc + Coryza* __* 
D'après le véto, ressemble à une allergie aux puces, mais pas à de la teigne. 
*
Des photos de ce chat ovni, encore un fiv mega love dans sa FA de quarantaine. 

De face, rien d'apparent surtout avec le nez directement dans la gamelle à son arrivée



De dos, ca ressemble dejà moins à un chat... 
La peau est saine, il ne se gratte pas; un léger duvet uniforme recouvre tout l arrière train et les pattes arrières. 
Pas de puce et traitement refait en prévention. 
Il a ete mis sous croquettes intestinales suite à des diarrhées constatées à sa sortie.
 Plus de coryza et bon appétit. 
Un chat super sympa...

*
*


*

**

*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*PHOTOS DE 2 DES TROIS CHATS SOUS LA PATTE DE L ESPOIR EN FA DE QUARANTAINE

20) Femelle 1 an, noire, sociable
*
*


21) Mâle 1 an, roux tabby, sociable
*

2 chats très calins contents dêtre sortis de l enfer

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Promis les photos des 2 qui manquent ce soir. Nous ont avait sorti 3 chats
> - Amaretto il y a déjà la photo
> - Milka photo à venir, la puce a un sacré coryza
> - Suchard à venir, lui aussi a un sacré coryza


Je vois qu'aprés l alcool on est passé aux sucreries....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Gaston,

comment va GULLIVER ? Il se détend ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Gulliver : il se détend même s'il reste sur la défensive. Un chat avec du caractère. Gaston n'a pas refait de photos pour le moment ( elle est bien ocuppée ). Je remet la toute première pour visualiser qui est GULLIVER.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le petit N°7 GULLIVER

Lui est bien pris par le coryza, mais il a quand même mangé un peu et principalement la partie ou était les médicaments.....   :: 
Sinon pour les photos, très difficile car il ne pense qu'à une chose sortir de la cage je l'ai quand même récupéré par trois fois au vol et donc difficile de prendre une photo en espérant qu'il ne se sauve pas par la porte ouverte..... Donc on va attendre un peu pour lui aussi qu'il se pose.......... Voici la seule photo que j'ai réussit à prendre, pas top car flou mais celà permettra de voir son pelage.......

----------


## shany

je me suis trompée de post ce matin, car notre minette noire et blanche poil mi-long est de cette fournée là. Elle est hospitalisée pour un méchant calicivirus qui lui a fait saigné les gencives.

----------


## shany

Voici des photos de Milka qui est hospitalisée, son frère n'est pas en super forme non plus!

----------


## Muriel P

Oh la pauvre puce !  ::  J'espère que Milka et son frère vont remonter la pente.

----------


## SarahC

Wow, en effet, bien atteinte la pauvre puce!!!! 

Sinon, pour lui:

*


Je comprends mieux le "dépoilé sur le flanc"......... Que lui est-il arrivé????
*

----------


## SarahC

> Je vois qu'aprés l alcool on est passé aux sucreries....


Ca se marie bien....

----------


## TROCA

Pauvre petite Milka ! J'espère qu'elle va s'en sortir . Elle est jolie à croquer ! Gros câlinous à la puce et merci de prendre soin d'elle.
A-t-on trouvé l'origine des problèmes de dépilation du mâle ?

----------


## sydney21

*23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable

*voici quelques photos de Silver, qui a fini sa quarantaine et vient d'arriver à la maison aujourd'hui





*
*

----------


## Muriel P

Qu'est-ce qu'il est beau !!!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Cette couleur !!!!! Magnifique  ::

----------


## sydney21

Il est beau effectivement, mais alors au niveau caractère pour l'instant c'est pas ça ! je pense que le loulou a dû être bien perturbé par son passage en fourrière, la quarantaine en cage a commencé a lui peser au bout d'une semaine, et là, comme chez Gaston il se laisse caresser, frotte sa tête et d'un coup, il mord ou griffe ! 

En plus il a pas l'air de trop apprécier les autres chats, j'espère que la castration prévue lundi saura apaiser tout ça et qu'il va se détendre car pour l'instant il n'est pas vraiment facile... ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il se la pête parce qu'il est beau c'est pour ça. Avec la castration il fera moins le coq lol.

----------


## sydney21

bah y a intérêt parce que là je l'ai mis dans ma cuisine, il n'y a que 2 chats dans la pièce avec lui (cette nuit je le laisserai seul pour qu'il soit tranquille), et il attaque sans prévenir, tout à l'heure je mangeais il était sous ma chaise, j'avoue que je faisais attention j'avais l'impression qu'il allait me sauter dans les jambes   ::  alors que ce midi il m'a sauté sur les genoux et fais des câlins.
Dur dur d'anticiper ses réactions...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pas facile ses loulous bipolaire.....

----------


## mirabelle94

il y a qlq année j'avais récupéré une minette style chartreux elle était un peu comme lui au niveau caractère. 
elle sautait sur mes chats par surprise sans aucun signe avant coureur du style grognement ou crachouille. 
et avec nous elle était parfois un peu agressive ( je pense que c'était à cause de l'odeur des autres chats que nous avions forcément sur nous) 
c'est peut-être la même chose pour ce minou. 

elle avait 2 chatons j'ai donc été obligée de séparer tout ce petit monde dans une pièce et qd les chatons ont eu 3 mois j'ai placé la minette chez une dame âgée, vivant seule qui était une fan des chartreux.
la minette s'est détendue petit à petit. ce n'était pas une grande câline mais son comportement a évolué favorablement au fur et à mesure , elle a pris confiance.
elles on vécu ensemble une bonne dizaine d'années ( la minette avait au moins 5 ou 6 ans qd je l'ai récupérée)

j'espère qu'il en sera de m^me pour ce minou. 
ce serait bien de le tester dans un foyer sans animaux car l'odeur des autres chats peut suffire à le rendre agressif. 
et puis la castration aidera mais il faut qlq mois tout de même pour un effet réel.

courage à vous  ! pas facile comme situation.

----------


## sydney21

ce matin j'entre dans la cuisine, Silver vient se faire caresser, il ronronne, 2 secondes après il commence à avoir une crête sur le dos, son regard change et vlan ! il me plante ses griffes dans la main. Quelques instants après, monsieur se roule par terre en ronronnant...

J'avoue que pour pouvoir prendre mon petit déjeuner tranquille j'ai enfilé un pantalon, j'avais peur qu'il me saute dans les jambes.
Ensuite il a sauté sur la table, est venu manger quelques morceaux de brioche, puis il est descendu sur mes genoux en ronronnant. J'en menais pas large, je n'avais pas vraiment confiance...

je le caresse quand même mais à petites doses pour éviter qu'il se retourne sur moi sans prévenir.

Bon demain il passe à la casserole, j'espère que ça lui fera du bien, c'est vrai que les effets ne se feront pas sentir de suite, mais j'espère qu'il va s'adoucir, parce qu'avec 25 chats à la maison, s'il ne s'entend pas avec eux, je sais pas comment je vais gérer, les premiers jours je vais sans doute le laisser un peu seul mais il faudra qu'il s'habitue aux autres sinon ça va être compliqué... ::

----------


## mirabelle94

*Sydney21*
"ce matin j'entre dans la cuisine, Silver vient se faire caresser, il  ronronne, 2 secondes après il commence à avoir une crête sur le dos, son  regard change et vlan ! il me plante ses griffes dans la main. Quelques  instants après, monsieur se roule par terre en ronronnant..."

s'il ne supporte pas les autres cela me semble difficilement gérable à moyen long terme.
déjà avec 10 c'était impossible pour  moi.
il faudrait voir s'il change dans une famille sans animaux et sans jeunes enfants car on ne sait jamais !

sinon j'en ai eu un autre qui est arrivé un jour dans mon jardin ,  non castré et également imprévisible. 
il se jetait sur les chevilles et mollets ou la main et mordait assez fort. on l'a fait castrer mais ça n'a rien changé au début.
la seule solution a été de la placer dans une assoc en Bretagne qui prend les chats difficilement adoptables. 
(à mon grand regret car j'ai vécu cela comme un échec) 
il peut se défouler, il vit en toute liberté , il y a des chats et des chiens mais ils peuvent facilement s'éviter.
la castration + ce mode de vie semblent avoir eu des effets positifs sur son caractère.
j'assure un parrainage pour lui. je ne vois pas ce que je pouvais faire de plus. 
mes chats n'osaient plus bouger une oreille. et il se battait sans cesse avec le chat des voisins; des bagarres comme j'en ai rarement vues.

faire adopter un chat agressif avec l'humain est contreproductif ( et dangereux) car ensuite les gens en parlent et plus personne ne veut de chats d'associations ,
cela donne une très mauvaise réputation à tous les minous qu'on veut sauver;

mais à chaque chat son histoire et son caractère, 
le coup de griffe sur la main ce matin laisse penser qu'il a senti  l'odeur des autres chats que ça lui a déplu, du moins j'espère que c'est la raison de ce revirement brutal d'attitude.
j'espère que ce beau "grisounet " se calmera chez qlq sans animaux ce serait la meilleure chose qui puisse arriver.
Bonne chance et bon courage parce que ce n'est pas facile à gérer.

----------


## coch

c'est la même chose avec Alberto en FALD ici, on le caresse une seconde de trop et il peut mordre ou griffer, deux secondes après il redevient doux et redemande une caresse....ne supporte pas l'odeur des autres chats. Il s'est beaucoup détendu quand même depuis le temps mais jamais à fond comme certains chats dont on peut faire ce qu'on veut...il déchiquette les feuilles de papiers et chique sa souris très très fortement, très brute....
en somme, on cohabite et il fait ce qu'il veut.....pas question de lui tirer une oreille ou les moustaches...mon neuveu de 7 ans a été mordu, on l'a prévenu dix fois : tu touches pas le chat ! mais il n'écoute pas alors.....mordu. il a au moins compris que un animal même joli d'apparence est vivant et pas un jouet, du coup il a peur du chat.

----------


## sydney21

Tout à l'heure j'entre à nouveau dans la cuisine et monsieur se laisse gentiment caresser la tête en ronronnant...puis à nouveau revirement dans son attitude. J'ai retrouvé un pshitt à eau, je crois qu'il va s'en prendre un coup dans les narines jusqu'à se qu'il comprenne qu'il y a des limites à ne pas franchir...

Peut-être que le zylkène lui ferait du bien aussi, je vais essayer. 

L'année dernière j'ai récupéré un chat un peu dans ce style, par contre c'était vraiment un chat de la rue, avec de bonnes bajoues, et pas castré. Il était assez sympa mais au contact des autres chats il se montrait agressif, voire bagarreur. Je l'ai fait tester il était FIV+, il urinait sur mes placards et parfois m'attaquait aussi (pas trop méchamment mais bon, je me méfiais de lui). 

J'avoue qu'il m'a mis les nerfs à vif, j'avais surtout peur qu'il s'en prenne aux autres chats et du coup il était aussi enfermé tout seul dans ma cuisine. 

Heureusement grâce à la solidarité d'une autre association, on a procédé à un échange et il est parti...

Ce chat je l'avais baptisé "Nounours" car il était vraiment sympa dans sa FA quarantaine. Et aujourd'hui, près de 8 mois après sa castration, il s'entend très bien avec les autres chats avec qui il cohabite, il est redevenu un gros nounours.
Donc je crois qu'il faut laisser du temps au temps, mais sur le coup c'est assez stressant à vivre...

----------


## Lady92

Sydney, je voulais justement te demander si tu avais des nouvelles du magnifique Nounours... Contente de savoir qu il va bien

J espere que Silver va se calmer, c est vrai qu il est tres beau.
J ai adopte une mamie de 16 ans en novembre dernier, et pareil, au debut je la caressais, elle ronronnait et sans prevenir elle me mettait un coup de dents ou un coup de patte mais sans faire mal (je pense aussi que c est l odeur des autres chats qui etait difficile pour elle). Aujourd hui, elle n aime toujours pas trop les autres chats (elle en a peur) mais elle ne me mord et ne me griffe plus.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le temps calmera la chose. Grocharoux chez Lilly faisait ça aussi au début et ça lui a passé. Moi même quand j'étais FA avant d'avoir l'assoc je suis passée par là et en plus c'était ma première minette. J'ai fini aux urgences car infection où elle m'avait planté les crocs. Elle la fait au début le temps de prendre confiance et après terminé. Mais il vaut mieux un chat qui crache dès le départ qu'un chat bipolaire.

----------


## sydney21

par contre Silver, lui, fait mal, depuis hier il m'a plusieurs fois planté ses griffes dans la peau, jusqu'au sang...

Bon en même temps il a vécu des choses pas très agréables, je le comprends et il faut lui laisser le temps de se "poser".

Et comme on ne connait pas son passé, peut-être a-t-il vécu dans une famille avec des enfants qui l'embêtaient ? J'ai connu une chatte comme ça, elle était très sympa et elle est devenue limite caractérielle car un gamin l'embêtait sans cesse et la chatte était toujours sur le qui vive. Elle a ensuite été adoptée par une jeune femme seule et les choses se sont arrangées.

----------


## mirabelle94

Oui il faut se donner un peu de temps pour vraiment cerner le problème. 
c'est assez stressant à vvre, par contre, parce qu'on n'est pas en confiance avec le chat et il le sent , ce qui n'aide pas ;
le zylkène me semble une bonne idée;

----------


## sydney21

Ce midi c'était quasiment parfait, il m'a fait plein de câlins en ronronnant, il est monté sur mes genoux (je mettrai des photos tout à l'heure), il a fait des cabrioles sur la chaise, je commençais à me dire que c'était en bonne voie et crac ! au dernier moment un coup de griffe ! 

je ne suis pas du genre allergique mais je crois que j'ai un doigt qui commence à gonfler...ouf, je viens de retrouver dans ma pharmacie un antibio que j'avais eu l'année dernière suite à la morsure d'un chat craintif...

----------


## mirabelle94

ce qui est conseillé c'ts de bien nettoyer en lavant au savon de Marseille et de mettre de la betadine. très efficace en principe comme désinfectant. 
il a aussi peut-être été très mal éduqué,
 les gens prennent des chatons trop jeunes donc non éduqués par la mère, ils les laissent faire n'importe quoi et ensuite adultes ils sont difficiles à gérer.   
bon courage à toi.

----------


## Calymone

J'en ai 2 comme ça à la maison, caractériels comme pas possible, autant avec les humains, qu'avec les autres animaux. Ca se gère, disons que l'un n'a pas les même réactions que l'autre, mais on s'adapte ^^

----------


## sydney21

Et tu as des suggestions à faire pour que ça se passe mieux ?

----------


## Calymone

J'en aurais une, mais bon => C'est toi qui dois t'adapter, car lui ne e fera pas ^^

Disons que les 2 miens ont 2 histoires complètement différentes, l'un, Thorgal, que tout le monde ou presque connait (hein Venise ??!) sorti de ces même liste, un croisé siamois, aussi magnifique qu'impossible à vivre ^^ Lui, ce qui le calme, c'est de sortir en extérieur, même si je suis en maison, mes chats ne sortent pas, c'est la seule exception de la maison ...

L'autre Mozart, victime de grattages compulsif à s'en arracher le visage, il est frustré, car avant, il avait tout pour lui, ses maitres l'aiment profondément et c'était "le fils unique" de la maison, tu comprends, le chouchou trop choyé ^^.
Il est ici pour ses soins, et pour tenter de comprendre de quoi ces grattages viennent (donc on a tenter le changement d'environnement, avec des chats maternant etc...) il a vu 2 dermato et au moins 5 vétos différents avant d'arriver chez moi + la mienne, qui a déjà résolu le problème à moitié.
Disons qu'ici, c'est la vie en communauté, avec tout les chiens et les chats, alors il y a une hiérarchie, des règles de vie ... Ça ne lui plait pas trop !

Mais il commence à comprendre que grogner et attaquer quand il n'est pas d'accord, ca ne sert à rien, car le résultat est le même. Je suis certaine que sortir lui ferait beaucoup de bien (et il réclame à sortir en plus), mais pour l'instant, il vit avec une collerette et une grosse écharpe 24/24 depuis 8 mois, sinon, il s'arrache violemment la peau du coup, des tempes, du menton etc...

On essaie plusieurs traitements, on pense être sur la bonne piste, alors, peut être qu'un jour, il pourra sortir sans risquer de s'étrangler avec son écharpe, et sans risquer quoi que ce soit à cause de la collerette ...

C'est particulier, mais il m'a fallu les observer et laisser le temps faire pour les cerner, maintenant, Thorgal ne voit plus que par moi, et ne supporte aucun autre humain, même pas mon conjoint (ou devrais-je dire, surtout pas lui ^^). Mozart, lui, grogne de moins en moins, et on apprends à vivre avec son mécontentement général ^^
On peux maintenant le porter et le mettre sur le dos, alors tout n'est pas perdu ...

En sachant que tout les deux ne sont pas des chats sauvages, mais bien des chats ayant vécut en maison, très sociable et demandeurs de câlins, mais il sont capable de t'en coller une (avec les griffes, SVP) quand ca leur prends, et quand ils sont pas d'accord.

J'ai aussi remarquer que tout les 2 n'aimaient pas les caresser autre part que sur la tête, ils ne supportent pas qu'on leur grattouille le dos, ca déclenche l'agressivité  ::

----------


## sydney21

> J'ai aussi remarquer que tout les 2 n'aimaient pas les caresser autre part que sur la tête, ils ne supportent pas qu'on leur grattouille le dos, ca déclenche l'agressivité


Pareil pour Silver, j'ai l'impression que si je lui touche le bas du dos il se hérisse aussitôt.

----------


## mirabelle94

oui attention aux caresses sur le dos surtout vers le bas du dos au niveau des reins et dessus de la queue, certains chats détestent bien que très gentils par ailleurs.

----------


## sydney21

Ce soir Silver s'est montré très sympa, très câlinou, le seul moment où il a grogné c'est quand une minette a fait une brève apparition dans la pièce, sinon il a été adorable, même pas un coup de patte !  :: 

Bon alors je l'ai mitraillé aujourd'hui, voici le résultat :


là c'est pour montrer que le loulou est pas bien épais, il a besoin de se remplumer.

 
câlin sur les genoux

  

 

bon ça c'est quand il est cool, mais pour montrer que je n'ai pas affabulé, voici mes blessures de guerre  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah ben voui ! Effectivement il a pas fait semblant !

----------


## SarahC

Prends des antibios, achète lui des RC Calm et de l'Anxitane.

----------


## mirabelle94

Il a fait fort tout de même !   :: 
 il est beau indéniablement , mais il a le croc et la griffe bien aiguisés. 
attention pour les prochains jours. j'espère qu'il va rester sympa maintenant.

----------


## coch

beaucoup moins profond que les morsures et griffures d'Alberto ! et bien sûr encore un autre contexte, Alberto issus des mêmes listes aussi, nous ne savons rien de sa vie avant mais hospitalisé car ataxie troubles neuros perte d'équilibre déshydraté et tout maigre, 10 ans estimés, heureusement il est passé en FA convalo pour finir quaranaine et soins....Je me suis adapté à lui c'est bien là le truc, je l'ennuie pas mais lui il se gène pas, il réveille si on le sert pas le matin, vient escalader si il veut sortir sur le balcon mais on voit qu'il a un bon fond c'est une brute de nature pas de comportement, je crois qu'il sent pas sa force quand il mord et n'a jamais appris à ne pas sortir les griffes. pour les caresses c'est pareil que la tête très peu le reste, ma mère arrive à le brosser un peu c'est tout.

----------


## Gaston

Je t'avais prévenu, chez moi les trois premiers jours, le chat le plus câlin et doux que l'on pouvait désirer..... Et le 3ème jours il m'a planté les 10 griffes dans la mains quand je prenais la litière pour la changer, je ne l'avais même pas touché. Pendant 3 jours j'ai deux doigts de la main qui sont resté engourdi.

Je pensais que celà était du à son enfermement, mais je vois que chez toi en liberté celà continu, donc feliway dans la pièce, anxitane et croquettes RC calm. 
Ne pas molir, souvent la combinaison de plusieurs "medicaments" fait des miracles. Et puis effectivement la castration ne sera qu'un mieux pour ce petit car nous arrivons dans une période de beau temps, le printemps, et leurs sens sont en alerte............

Je ne pense pas que se soit l'odeur sur les mains des autres chats car étant en quarantaine chez moi, avant de toucher un chat je me lave les mains, et ensuite je me les passe au gel antibactérien, et je recommence pour soigner le chat suivant. 

En tout cas bon courage pour la suite. J'ai fais l'enveloppe pour le carnet tu devrais le recevoir demain ou après demain, c'est vraiment bête il était dans la voiture.......

----------


## sydney21

Petites nouvelles de Silver : le loulou a été castré aujourd'hui + rappel vaccin.

Les choses se sont bien améliorées depuis son arrivée samedi, aucune trace d'agressivité envers moi depuis hier, chez la véto idem, au retour j'ai voulu le mettre dans la SDB afin qu'il soit tranquille pour les jours à venir, il n'y est pas resté longtemps car il a commencé à miauler et j'ai dû le libérer. 

Ensuite il a cotôyé les autres minous, pas trop rassuré, crachant sur eux lorsqu'il les croisait, mais en fait je pense qu'il est loin d'être dominant, il a plus peur qu'autre chose. Il est resté dans la cuisine avec moi pendant mon repas, il est venu se frotter et faire plein de câlins en ronronnant. Je le laisse venir, je le caresse mais pas trop longtemps, plutôt sur la tête et du coup c'est lui qui vient rechercher mon attention, bref ça s'est vraiment bien passé.

Je vais le laisser seul en mon absence, et le soir et week-end l'habituer petit à petit à la présence des autres chats, mais je suis beaucoup moins inquiète que samedi, je pense que les choses vont vraiment s'arranger d'elles-mêmes.

Et s'il corrige son attitude envers moi, je pourrais le proposer à l'adoption, il a de bonnes chances d'attirer l'oeil des adoptants...

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## Lady92

Bien fait pour lui, la castration!  non, mais... :-)
Contente qu il ait l air de se calmer... Aucun doute que s il est gentil et calin, il ne resteraa pas longtemps chez toi... Il aura alors de nombreux pretendants selon mou

----------


## mirabelle94

Pour ce qui est d'être beau, il l'est. c'est juste son caractère qu'il faut arriver à bien cerner, mais il semble être en progrès, tant mieux  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lady92

Comment vont Milka et son frere?

----------


## sydney21

Silver s'est racheté une conduite depuis dimanche, c'est incroyable ! Il est gentil, pas un brin d'agressivité, ce soir il avait les yeux qui pleuraient un peu j'ai pu lui mettre de la crème dans les yeux sans problème.

Finalement je pense que c'est l'enfermement qui l'a un peu excédé, car je voulais le mettre dans ma cuisine pour qu'il soit tranquille et il miaule comme pour ne pas rester seul, du coup je l'ai laissé en liberté aujourd'hui avec les autres chats, et à priori tout s'est bien passé, il commence à les accepter.

----------


## mirabelle94

Que voilà d'excellentes nouvelles !   ::

----------


## Gaston

Bravo, je suis contente que son comportement soit lié à son enfermement et que maintenant en liberté il retrouve enfin sa joie de vivre.

Fais lui de grosses caresses pour moi  ::  ::

----------


## Lady92

Tres bonne nouvelle pour le petit Silver

----------


## sydney21

Silver est un amour  :: , finalement il s'est très vite intégré, il s'entend bien avec les autres chats, c'est génial.

Et ce week-end j'ai peut-être une visite pour lui, pour une famille avec enfants, donc on va tester pour voir comment il se comporte avec eux.

----------


## Rinou

:: Pourvu que ça marche !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je croise les doigts.

----------


## sydney21

Bon pour l'instant la personne qui semblait intéressée hier ne m'a pas recontactée pour convenir d'un RV, je sens que c'est encore une proposition qui va tomber à l'eau...

Concernant Silver, il est possible qu'il ait un souci avec la gent masculine, cet aprèm mes parents sont passés chez moi et quand il a vu mon père il a commencé à avoir une crête sur le dos et à se pourlécher les babines, plutôt mauvais signe comme réaction. Hier il a vu ma mère, il est venu se faire caresser. Donc à suivre...

----------


## sydney21

Silver hier soir c'était ça :





Et ce soir, alors qu'il était à côté de moi et que je lui faisais une caresse, il m'a attaquée, je ne l'ai pas vu venir, et ça a donné ça :



Je me demande s'il n'aurait pas subi des maltraitances, peut-être de la part d'un homme, c'est quand même bizarre qu'il réagisse comme ça précisément ce soir alors que tous les autres jours il a été super mignon  :: 

Bon du coup je me dis que le placer dans une famille avec enfants, c'est pas la peine d'y songer...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pffff misère. Il était tout seul avec toi où il y avait d'autres minous vers toi à ce moment là ?

----------


## sydney21

Il y avait d'autres chats. Mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il ait un pb avec eux, plutôt avec les humains on dirait...

----------


## Muriel P

Oups ma pauvre, il te loupe pas ! As-tu déjà essayé le felifriend sur les mains ?

----------


## sydney21

Non...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je pensais plutôt à de la jalousie. Peut être est il exclusif ?

----------


## SarahC

RC Calm ou Zylkène pr lui aussi.

----------


## sydney21

Je ne sais pas si la jalousie est un sentiment que ressentent les chats. Et jaloux de quoi ? J'étais en train de m'occuper de lui quand il s'est rebiffé sans prévenir.

Pour le zylkène j'avais commencé, j'ai arrêté car il avait radicalement changé depuis dimanche, je vais reprendre demain...

----------


## chatperlipopette

L'exclusivité si en l'occurence. LEXIE est comme ça.

----------


## sydney21

Silver en pleine séance de yoga

----------


## Muriel P

Hi Hi ! Les chats ont toujours de ces positions !!!  ::

----------


## Gaston

Voici les photos de Gulliver qui malheureusement se retrouve en quarantaine car une petite récidive de coryza......


 


Un petit loulou qui reste troutrouille quand j'approche la main son premier réflexe est de cracher, mais en avancant doucement et en lui parlant il s'applati et accepte la main et les caresses pour finir par un gros ronron....... Donc encore quelques jours et il sera en confiance
On ne sait jamais ce qu'il on vécu avant d'arriver chez nous et les traumatismes subie

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah voilà le loulou !!! Enfin on voit une image nette. Je l'envoie de suite à sa FALD qu'il va rejoindre samedi.

----------


## Muriel P

Waouh ! Il est beau Gulliver ! Quels yeux immenses !  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors Gulliver est arrivé en train hier en même temps que le bleu. Il a passé une nuit en transit chez esther et ce matin elle l'a emmené dans sa FALD. Merci d'avoir fait le trajet.
Gulliver est caché sous le bureau pour le moment.

----------


## SarahC

*4 ) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc, sociable
*__ *Coryza* __*



*

Je commence le pointage des dons, si grosses factures il y a, merci de les mettre en ligne ainsi que photos et news des chats manquants.

Pour ce pauvre chat, et désolée de l'association, mais il faut bien que je lie les deux.....

Souvenons nous qu'il n'a pas survécu. Hospi par une assoc qui n'était pas celle destinataire, nous n'allons pas lui laisser la facture comme deuxième mauvais souvenir...... La voici.....

----------


## SarahC

> Voici des photos de Milka qui est hospitalisée, son frère n'est pas en super forme non plus!


Comment va-t-elle? Et son frère?

----------


## SarahC

Il a une facture?

*2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable 
*__ *Alopécie sur le flanc + Coryza* __* 
D'après le véto, ressemble à une allergie aux puces, mais pas à de la teigne. 
*

----------


## SarahC

*18) Mâle castré 4 ans, roux tabby blanc, sociable
*_ Fracture des doigts!_ 




Comment va-t-il, a-t-il une facture?

----------


## SarahC

*On en est là si je ne m'abuse....* 


*PROMESSES DE DONS* :

*82  (TROCA) * pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité*  avec reçu
**13  (Lady92 grâce a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec reçu si possible
20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu*
*30  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
*15* * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
*10* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible* 
*20 (Lusiole) reçu si possible
30 (mirabelle94) reçu si possible
5** (Ptitdaisy grâce à lilinea59) sans reçu**
**5** (Muriel P) sans reçu**
*
*
TOTAL : 230 *

----------


## SarahC

Récap pour moi:

- Le 4 le 5 et le 17 sont décédés
- Le 18 est adopté en direct
- Le 11 et le 3 résa en direct

----------


## shany

Milka a rechuté au niveau de son coryza, son frère lui va mieux mais est toujours flippé. 

Pour la facture de l'hospitalisation de Milka je peux la faire suivre par mail mais elle est élevée

----------


## SarahC

Fais suivre, on répartira au mieux.
As tu une photo du frère?
Seul hic, les reçus fiscaux que ni ton assoc ni celles de PiaM ne délivrent pour l'heure.
As-tu songé à faire un appel à dons global de tes SOS? 
Car là, même en essayant, je ne pourrai faire bcp en fonction des indications des donateurs.

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP:*

*ASSOC DE SHANY:*

*6) Mâle 1 an, seal point, sociable

**12) Mâle 7 mois brun tabby, un peu craintif, fuit 
13) Femelle 10 mois, noir roux et blanc, poils mi long, sociable 
12 et 13 sont ensemble et sortant le 10/03**
Ont été assez malades* *

ASSOC DE BABE78:**

18) Mâle castré 4 ans, roux tabby blanc, sociable
*_ Fracture des doigts!_ 

*20) Femelle 1 an, noire, sociable

21) Mâle 1 an, roux tabby, sociable**

ASSOC DE PIAM:

**2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable
*__ *Alopécie sur le flanc + Coryza* __*

ASSOC DE CHATPERLIPOPETTE:

**7 ) Mâle 7 mois, Brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif**

ASSOC DE SYDNEY21:**

23) Mâle 1 an, x chartreux bleu, sociable*


*Ai-je oublié un chat ou une précision importante?
*

----------


## SarahC

*Edit, je mets tous les dons en un seul post, merci de repasser derrière pour vérifier le décompte, n'oubliez pas que les math et moi nous ne sommes pas vraiment amis....* *
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

De mon côté c est ça. Le numéro correspond à gulliver aujourd hui dans sa FALD. Rien de particulier le concernant à part rappel + castration.

----------


## SarahC

*REPARTITION DES DONS* :
*
Shany, peux-tu déjà contacter ces donateurs là en MP? 

5** (Ptitdaisy grâce à lilinea59) sans reçu**
**5** (Muriel P) sans reçu**
___
TOTAL: 10 

*
*Babe78 peux tu contacter TROCA et Bbpo pour tes 3 chats dont le blessé?*

*82  (TROCA) * pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité*  avec reçu
**15  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible**
**___
TOTAL: 97 *


*Sydney21 peux tu contacter Mirabelle94 et Lusiole?* 
*
**10  (mirabelle94) reçu si possible**
**20  (Lusiole) reçu si possible**
**___
TOTAL: 30 *
*

**Chatperlipopette peux tu contacter Sév51 et Alexiel?*
*
**20 * * (Sév51)* * avec reçu**
**10 * * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible**
**___
TOTAL: 30 *


*********

*15 * * (TanjaK)* * avec reçu*
_=> J'ai la facture du chat décédé, avec reçu fiscal.
Assez délicat de te demander cela, mais serais-tu ok d'augmenter ton don de 2 ?
Et ok pour cela?_ *Je te déduis 2  sur un prochain don dans les pointages.* 
*___
TOTAL: 17 *

***********


*15  (bbpo) avec reçu si possible*
_=> Seriez vous ok de reverser 15  à Shany sans reçu ou un peu moins, comme vous le voulez, selon vos besoins, sachant que du coup pour que vous ayez un reçu sur la moitié, j'ai attribué 15  à Babe78._


*20  (mirabelle94) reçu si possible
=> Même question pour Mirabelle94 pour les soins des chats de Shany. Ai reporté 10  sur Sydney21.*

*Si ok, cela ferait: 10 + 15 + 20  pour Shany*, *TOTAL: 45 *


**********

*Lady92, je propose que tes:*
*13  (Lady92 grâce a fute : 3, missclea : 4.50, fleur33 : 5.50) avec reçu si possible**
soient reversés à l'assoc qui a gardé à plusieurs reprises et plusieurs semaines les chats de PiaM, PiaM n'ayant pas eu de dons ici car pas possible de délivrer de reçu. 

Ainsi, elle pourra reverser la chose sur des chats à "elle" en frais de bouffe véto et médocs divers, pour chats en instance en RP avant co-voit, je ne vois pas comment faire autrement. TOTAL: 13 


**Je fais au mieux, pour que chacun ait un peu.....*  :: 
*Je suis navrée si cela ne devait pas convenir, mais entre les soins, les assocs pouvant délivrer des reçus, celles qui ne le peuvent pas, ma foi, dur dur, sans compter que les dons varient d'une semaine à l'autre.... 
*

----------


## shany

on peut émettre les reçus fiscaux!!!!

----------


## SarahC

> on peut émettre les reçus fiscaux!!!!


C'est récent alors? M**** alors, fallait me le dire de suite, je ne pouvais pas le savoir sans cela....
Mince..................  :: 
Bon dans tous les cas, tu peux tjs mettre ta facture en ligne, mais comme pour tt le SOS, à part un coup de pouce, ça ne résoudra pas tout. 
Tu as lancé un appel à dons global de vos chats, des fois que, que je puisse au moins diffuser en masse?
Je suis navrée, mais décemment, je ne pouvais pas le rêver.
Pense à nous poster des photos du mâle aussi, merci.

----------


## shany

je t'ai tout envoyé par mail à 20h

et les appels aux dons sur rescue ne fonctionnent pas, et c'est pas les 2000 de factures qui vont être réglées par un appel à don à la c**.

----------


## SarahC

Ma boite est assez saturée, ai regardé avant de pointer en plus.




> Utilisé à 99 %
> Vous utilisez 7667 Mo sur les 7699 Mo dont vous disposez.


Copie de ma boite mail à l'instant... 
J'ai pas eu..... Tu as pas eu un message en retour erreur?
Car ce WE j'en ai eu des "à toi" façon de parler, mais spammés....

Un appel à dons servira pas à tout combler comme les dons sur le SOS ne serviront pas non plus, mais ça peut quand même aider. Franchement, tente, même si tu ne récoltes qu'une partie, ce sera tjs ça d'aide en plus.

Niveau assoc ici, je ne sais pas où raboter, moi je veux bien, mais je ne sais pas qui ds le lot a déjà contacté ses donateurs ou non. Et comme il manque encore des factures, je peux tenter de rogner, mais ça ne couvrira pas tout, pr tous, dans tous les cas. :: 

Si les assocs ou donateurs nous lisent, juste pr savoir qui n'a pas été contacté encore, car délicat de gérer ces SOS là, à tout niveau. Surtout que j'ai pensé bien faire en rabotant déjà un peu à droite et à gauche sur l'aspect "pas de reçu", sachant que PiaM a concrètement 0 en plus. Mince mince mince............  ::

----------


## shany

laisse tomber, on a l'habitude de se démerder seules depuis le départ de l'assoc, donc ça changera rien pour nous.

Par contre faut pas s'attendre à ce que l'on sorte des chats d'aucune des fourrières parisiennes, du nord...... car on ne peut plus se permettre le moindre frais

----------


## SarahC

Je comprends bien, et suis précisément emmerdée, non pour le fait que "futurs chats" mais pr ce truc bien précis.

J'ai eu une facture à 00:03 où tu mentionnes les reçus d'ailleurs, voici la facture:

----------


## SarahC

Je peux proposer de lancer l'appel pr ce cas spécifique, sachant que je ne le fais plus du tout en principe mais là, mea culpa.
Repassez moi juste les infos sur l'autre boite, faut rajouter un 2 après cahlan.
Infos et photos, + détail de ce qu'on eu les chats, pr rédaction de texte.
Pr le reste, je maintiens que faut pas vous laisser sombrer, toute structure a des hauts et des bas, et au pire, si ça ne devait pas marcher, vous auriez essayé. Et si ça marche, tant mieux! Non?

----------


## fina_flora

> Je peux proposer de lancer l'appel pr ce cas spécifique, sachant que je ne le fais plus du tout en principe mais là, mea culpa.
> Repassez moi juste les infos sur l'autre boite, faut rajouter un 2 après cahlan.
> Infos et photos, + détail de ce qu'on eu les chats, pr rédaction de texte.
> Pr le reste, je maintiens que faut pas vous laisser sombrer, toute structure a des hauts et des bas, et au pire, si ça ne devait pas marcher, vous auriez essayé. Et si ça marche, tant mieux! Non?


Tu reçois tes mp ou pas?
c'est pour savoir si je te renvoie mon mp sur mail avec 2 après cahlan

----------


## SarahC

J'ai eu ton MP, mais ce soir j'ai voulu faire efficace en boostant un max de choses en retard. Te répondrai demain. Ai rien encore pr la liste 1 et pr le reste, MP. Mais là je me couche.

----------


## SarahC

Trop compliqué de raboter à droite et à gauche, je lancerai un appel à dons à part qd j'aurai eu les infos pr cette semaine-là, ça me semble plus propre et plus simple pour tout le monde.

----------


## bbpo

Pour moi c'est Ok ; j'ai bien compris que je fais un don de 15 sans reçu à Shany et un de 15 avec reçu à La Patte.
Pour La Patte, j'envoie tout de suite le chèque.
Merci à Shany de prendre contact avec moi car je n'ai pas ses coordonnées ni l'intitulé du chèque.

----------


## SarahC

Et en fait elle peut éditer des reçus, donc pr vous et Mirabelle, on a juste divisé sans savoir, mais ça collera qd même du coup! 
Merci!!!!

----------


## mirabelle94

*message de sarah C 
( 20  (mirabelle94) reçu si possible
=> Même question pour Mirabelle94 pour les soins des chats de Shany. Ai reporté 10  sur Sydney21.) 

j'ai pris qlq jours de congés et ne suis rentrée qu'hier d'où cette réponse tardive.
pas de problème pour moi pour verser 10  à Sydney  et 20  à Shany.
j'attends leurs mp pour les précisions permettant d'effectuer les versements. 
mirabelle94

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Chatperlipopette peux tu contacter Sév51 et Alexiel?*

*20 €* * (Sév51)* * avec reçu**
**10 €* * (Alexiel-chan)* * avec reçu si possible**
**___
TOTAL: 30 €*


Bien reçu le don de Sev51 et Alexiel-chan merci beaucoup !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le beau gosse ( Gulliver ) qui se détend bien dans sa FALD ( c'est pour Gaston et ses donatrices )

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Qu'il est beau ! ::

----------


## SarahC

Il a une robe terrible!

----------


## sydney21

Trop chou  ::

----------


## Rinou

Magnifique !

----------


## Faraday

Il est marrant, il a l'air de dire : "et c'est qui le plus beau, hein ? Vous allez être tous raides-dingues de moi..."

----------


## chatperlipopette

Sa FALD en est completement dingue. elle m a dit met le vite a l adoption avant que je le garde.

----------


## Faraday

*LE CHAT ET LE SOLEIL* 

*Le chat ouvrit les yeux,* 
*   Le soleil y entra.* 
*      Le chat ferma les yeux* 
*         Le soleil y resta.* 
*            Voilà pourquoi le soir,* 
*               Quand le chat se réveille,* 
*                  Japerçois dans le noir* 
*Deux morceaux de soleil.* 

*Maurice Carème*

----------


## sydney21

*10  (mirabelle94) reçu si possible**
**20  (Lusiole) reçu si possible**
**___
TOTAL: 30 *
*

=> Bien reçu les dons merci*

----------


## shany

Don de 20€ reçu de *mirabelle94  merci beaucoup*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*2) Mâle, 4 ans, noir, sociable
Alopécie sur le flanc + Coryza. 

DES NOUVELLES d'HADES VIA PIAM QUI L A PRIS SOUS SON AILE


"Voici le pépère toujours aussi dépoilé et là il n'avait pas envie de jouer la star
Selon le véto ce serait hormonal et la castration devrait largement contribuer à ce que celà s'améliore, à voir dans quelque temps si celà sera suffisant.
Il a été castré à son arrivée, on verra.
Hades est méga sociable, toujours à la recherche de calins, vient sur les genoux, il est bien élévé et ne vient pas dans le lit la nuit mais est là tout de suite au réveil pour dire bonjour.
Il s'entend aussi très bien avec les autres chats, leur fait des papouilles et des léchouilles, trop mignon
Il n'y a qu'avec ma petite chienne espagnole que ce n'est pas l'entente parfaite, elle s'est déjà pris quelques coup de pattes, Monsieur fait la crète iroquoise avec ses quelques poils sur le dos et l'attaque, pas peur du tout, il respecte un peu plus les gros chiens, bon mon bouvier fait quand même  quarante kg alors il ne lui cherche pas querelle, encore que ...

Bref un amour ce chat, vivement qu'il soit de nouveau tout beau partout avec sa bonne grosse bouille de bon matou"*

----------


## SarahC

::  Contente, merci pr les news!

----------


## Faraday

Merci pour ces nouvelles ! J'imagine la crête du minou dépoilé...  ::

----------


## SarahC

Une photo d'ailleurs, tiens?

----------


## mirabelle94

merci pour les nouvelles du pépère dé-poilé, 
lui souhaitant de retrouver son manteau rapidement car ce n'est pas encore l'été. 
Comme le dit le proverbe  "en avril ne te découvre pas d'un ... poil"    :-)

----------


## sydney21

Silver a été adopté hier.

----------


## chatperlipopette

::  Sydney

----------


## Muriel P

Youpi !!  ::  On lui souhaite beaucoup de bonheur dans sa famille !!!

----------


## Lilly1982

::

----------


## Mistouflette

::

----------


## Rinou

::

----------


## TROCA

Merci à toutes les associations et les nounous qui ont pris en charge ces minous. Contente pour les adoptions et espère qu'Hadès pourra vite retrouver toute sa beauté et pouvoir ainsi trouver sa famille définitive.
Vous êtes formidables  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le lien du post d'adoption de GULLIVER : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-brun-et-blanc

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Tous les dons ont été pointés ici, tous les donateurs ont ils été contactés par MP comme prévu?

Si les assocs et FA ont des nouvelles fraîches et des photos à poster, qu'elles n'hésitent pas.

----------


## chatperlipopette

De mon côté tout est OK. Pour GULLIVER nouvelles et photos sur le lien cité plus haut.

----------


## sydney21

Concernant Silver, installé dans sa famille depuis 2 semaines, tout se passe bien, aux dernières nouvelles il était "adorable".

----------


## sydney21

Une photo du loulou, très à l'aise dans son nouveau foyer

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ca a l'air d'aller.....la photo parle d'elle même.

----------


## lynt

C'est magnifique... C'est la meilleure récompense pour tous ceux qui s'investissent sur ces SOS  ::

----------


## sydney21

Si vous vous souvenez ce loulou m'attaquait les mains à son arrivée...et là chez ses nouveaux maîtres cela semble définitivement passé. Comme quoi une fois posés, sereins, les loulous peuvent changer de comportement, et là je pense qu'il a trouvé le foyer qui lui convient.

----------


## Gaston

Quelle bonheur de revoir un de mes petits protégés........ 
Heureuse également de savoir que Sylver c'est enfin posé et que ses soucis de comportement sont derrière lui........ 
Longue et heureuse vie Sylver, profite au maximum de ton bonheur.........

----------


## Rinou

Voilà une photo qui fait plaisir à voir !  ::

----------


## Lusiole

Excellente nouvelle pour Silver  :Smile:

----------


## sydney21

dernières nouvelles de Silver, je cite :




> il s'est transformé en ours en peluche!un vrai pot de colle avec un moteur à ronronner... Il adore s'installer sur mes épaules, ce qui n'est pas tout le temps pratique.Pour résumer, il s'est très très bien "sociabilisé".  Le seul bémol étant qu'il est très bavard. (le mot est faible) Il ne se laisse pas ignorer mais tout le monde est ravi de sa présence ici.

----------

